# 35 & ttc #2....buddies?



## lysh

Next month we will be ttc #2! My dd just turned a year, but with the advice of my doc we should start ttc since we know we would like a family of 2. So I am in the prep stage. Once 35, who knows what will happen....who would like to buddy up and share our ups and downs? :)


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi there, I'll be your buddy if you like! I'm 34 today (eek) and we'll be ttc#2 in November. Right now I'm trying to lose the final few pounds gained during my first pregnancy and I've started taking folic acid again to prepare. I also have an 18 month old son who keeps me busy so I'm struggling to think what it'll be like to add another baby into the mix!!


----------



## lysh

Hi MrsHM! I turning 35 in 10 days! Ahhh. We were going to start trying for #2 this winter, but my doc said to start in the fall. lol He said with my age, he is not going to be lackadaisical about it. Age sneaks up quick!!!

My DD just turned 1, so I have the same fears you do! If it was not for my age, I would wait a little longer, but we decided if we want 2 children then we just need to do it!

I still BF my daughter (weaning is not going easy) so I still take prenatals. I need to cut back on caffeine though. I drink 2 cups a day- just increased by a cup this summer, but I need to bring it back down to 1 and then none. I had a little trouble my first trimester last time so I kept all caffeine out of my diet.

How was your first pregnancy? Was TTC difficult or easy?


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi Lysh,
I know what you mean about age - I'd ideally like to wait a little bit longer, but I guess I've no idea how long it'll take to conceive so probably best to just get started! It took us 6 months to get our BFP first time around, which doesn't seem like a long time now but it really felt like forever. What about you? 

My pregnancy was relatively easy - I put on a lot of weight and I had SPD which affected my pelvis and meant I had difficulty walking from very early on. I've been doing Pilates to help my core muscles and I run 5km every other day now so hopefully I've done enough to avoid all that again. How was your first pregnancy? I hope you had an easy time of it but it seems like very few women sail through! 

I BF my son for a year too, but weaning went well for us. What type of issues have you been having with your daughter? It's so hard not to worry about them getting enough nourishment at this stage.


----------



## lysh

I understand, that is how we feel. It took us 3 months to get pregnant, but 5 times of trying (I have short cycles). My pregnancy went okay...I had some issues, but minor. The first 2 weeks after getting my BFP, I was spotting. I have a short luteal phase, so I have to take progesterone supplements to keep from miscarrying. So I was tense throughout those first few weeks while my body adjusted. I was also nauseous all day which was rough. The 2nd and 3rd trimesters were great, except DD was low and my cervix was on the thin side, so I had to go for sonograms often. I also did not exercise, because I had to take it easy.

It sounds like you are staying fit!!! I just can't find the time. My daughter goes to bed at 8-8:30 and is up between 5 and 6. I do not have the energy to get up earlier than that! lol However, now that she is at least STTN for the most part, I might have to start some exercise.

Hopefully you will not have to deal with SPD this time around! I heard that can be painful.

As far as weaning, it is hard because my daughter LOVES to nurse. She was colicky as a newborn and that was the ONLY thing that soothed her. She nursed every hour. She nurses to eat, for comfort, to go to sleep, when she is upset etc. I am a teacher, and now that I have been home for the summer she is CONSTANTLY wanting to nurse. I tried to cut down on daytime feedings/comfort nursings during the day but she fights it and fights it...distraction does not work well. I then give in....so I do not know...maybe when I go back to work in a month it will change things. Plus I am not going to pump this year, so my supply might drop which might force her to cut down. How did you wean?


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi Lysh,
I hope you had a lovely weekend. Sorry I've taken so long to reply but we were out-and-about most of the weekend and this is the first chance I've had to log on. 

I'm sorry to say, because it probably won't be much help to you, that my son almost weaned himself. It took me a while to realise that as he was eating more solid foods he didn't have the same room in his tummy for milk as before. I carried on nursing whilst weaning and he was being sick a lot after his feeds, so instead of nursing then offering food, I offered food first then the breast and he just started refusing to nurse.

At 12 months I started feeding him a breakfast of cereal first and then when I offered him the breast afterwards he was too full. After a week I stopped offering and he never noticed. The same really at bedtime. My supply dropped away gradually and I didn't have any issues at all. 

Is your daughter eating solid foods at all? If so, does she enjoy them? The key I think is when they understand that food can satisfy their hunger, but if your LO nurses for comfort too I'm sure it won't be just as simple as that!


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> My daughter goes to bed at 8-8:30 and is up between 5 and 6. I do not have the energy to get up earlier than that! lol However, now that she is at least STTN for the most part, I might have to start some exercise.

Oh my! Your day start at 5am sometimes! How on earth do you manage to cope with that? I honestly think you need a medal :flower:


----------



## lysh

MrsHM- Don't apologize! When I start working full time I might be a few days here and there before I can reply as well. My daughter does eat solid foods...she has 3 meals a day and 2 snacks. She just is obsessed with nursing!!! lol When she wakes up it is the FIRST thing she wants to do. It has always been a comfort thing for her as well. It will be interesting to see how we adjust when I go back to work and my supply drops a bit.

Is your LO a pretty good sleeper? MY daughter just started to STTN consistently at 11 months. She use to wake up between 3:30-4:30, so 5 or 6 is not too bad! lol


----------



## Mrs HM

Will you be starting back full time after the summer holidays? I live in Northern Ireland and students get 8 weeks break here, longer if they are at university. The teachers are not so lucky, but they get a break from the students at least! What grade/level do you teach? I work in PR and I'm lucky that I mostly get to work from home so I'm thankful for that.

It sounds like your daughter just loves to nurse. I bet once you manage to wean her fully you'll miss it like I do now. Having said that it is great to have my body back to myself LOL! 

My LO just started STTN in the last month or so and it's fantastic! He goes to bed about 8.30pm or 9pm and normally sleeps until 7.30am or 8am. When he was around 7 months or so he started waking at 3am every night and we got into a habit of bringing him into our bed and it's taken all this time to break that...I'll do almost anything for a full nights sleep so I didn't really mind him being in the middle. My DH was pushed right to the edge of the bed though so he wasn't so keen LOL.


----------



## lysh

Yes....we actually had 10 weeks off this summer. Teachers do get the summers off. We do not get paid for those weeks off, but it is nice to have. I teach 6th grade! Northern Ireland.....Ireland is on my places I would love to visit one day! It just seems like such a beautiful place.

Do you like working at home or do you find it challenging at times? 

I will miss nursing....it is actually hard on me to wean which is probably why I give in all the time. It will be nice having my body back, but honestly, that probably will not happen until I get pregnant and finish nursing number 2. 

Wow....so you must be thrilled to have your lo sttn!!! We tried bringing our daughter to bed, but it did not work. She was so excited to be next to mommy and daddy she thought it was playtime. Believe me, I am like you- I would do anything for sleep!!!!


----------



## Mrs HM

I do like working from home but it can get lonely. Luckily I have colleagues who are office based and I usually spend one day each week with them so I have the best of both worlds really.

Sixth graders are about 11-12years old, right? That would be the equivalent here of our first year in high school, I think. That was such an exciting time - joining the bigger kids at school! Do you teach a specific subject? 

Yes, Ireland is beautiful...it's not that exciting but very green and the people are friendly. There's lots of history and we are starting to get a lot more tourists now that the peace process is mostly holding firm. What about your home? Your profile says New York; that's a world away from where I live!


----------



## lysh

So that is nice that you get to touch base with colleagues too. If I could, I would stay home but this is not a bad job to have if I have to be a working mother.

Yes, the students I teach are about 11.....I teach science and english language arts (reading, writing, grammar). This is considered middle school here.....I teach in a building with 6-8th graders. Then they go to high school for 9-12th grade.

Yes, I live in upstate New York. It is very far away from you! 

Well it is breakfast time over here, so I best get off the computer and feed myself and my daughter!!! I am on my second cup of coffee and it is dawning on me that I should start cutting back!!! I just recently increased to two cups this summer, but if we are going to start trying next month I should not drink so much. I think I have almost forgot what it feels like to eat/drink whatever without worrying! :)


----------



## Greekgrl77

lysh said:


> Next month we will be ttc #2! My dd just turned a year, but with the advice of my doc we should start ttc since we know we would like a family of 2. So I am in the prep stage. Once 35, who knows what will happen....who would like to buddy up and share our ups and downs? :)


I'll buddy up!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

HII !!

Quick background----So Me & Hubby started trying July 5th2013..I had all these symptoms:
*Sore Boobs(omgSOO SORE) FOR 2 WEEKS & still sore!
*Mood swings 
*bloated
*tired
*Cramping here and there

I thought maybe Im preggo took4 HPTthis month all BFN..Then last night noticed light pink when I wiped (thought maybe could be implantation spotting) well wrong The Witch is def here! So Im out this time.(last month she only came for few days usually i have her for 7).but Now how do I start really tracking?? My period has been irregular throughout my life but I have 2 son's 16 & 12 yrold. So do I start tracking as Yesterday being 1st day..someone help!:shrug I will defn like to buddy up! I am 35 too!


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> I am on my second cup of coffee and it is dawning on me that I should start cutting back!!! I just recently increased to two cups this summer, but if we are going to start trying next month I should not drink so much. I think I have almost forgot what it feels like to eat/drink whatever without worrying! :)

I'm the same...I craved fizzy drinks my whole pregnancy and stuck to one can of diet coke a day. Now I drink 3-4 a day which is so bad and I should probably start weaning myself now! Funny thing is I never drunk fizzy juice before I was pregnant, only water or tea. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs HM

Greekgrl77 said:


> HII !!
> 
> Quick background----So Me & Hubby started trying July 5th2013..I had all these symptoms:
> *Sore Boobs(omgSOO SORE) FOR 2 WEEKS & still sore!
> *Mood swings
> *bloated
> *tired
> *Cramping here and there
> 
> I thought maybe Im preggo took4 HPTthis month all BFN..Then last night noticed light pink when I wiped (thought maybe could be implantation spotting) well wrong The Witch is def here! So Im out this time.(last month she only came for few days usually i have her for 7).but Now how do I start really tracking?? My period has been irregular throughout my life but I have 2 son's 16 & 12 yrold. So do I start tracking as Yesterday being 1st day..someone help!:shrug I will defn like to buddy up! I am 35 too!

Hiya Greekgrl77 :hi:
I'm a symptom spotter too so it'll be fun to share our symptoms each month. You can track your cycle using a range of things from your temperature to you CM, but I'm lazy and quite regular so I usually rely on ovulation sticks. I use the clearblue ones with the smiley face and just make sure to DTD around the right time each month. 

Do you use Fertility Friend? A lot of girls on here chart using this website - check out the TTC section and I'm sure someone there could give you more details about tracking and temping.


----------



## lysh

MrsHM- It is hard cutting back on some stuff!!! I LOVE my coffee...if I am lucky to conceive again, then I might allow myself one cup once I get into my second trimester a day. 

Greekgrl- Welcome!!! I am also a symptom spotter, so the three of us can obsess about all the little symptoms we get! :haha: As far as tracking, you are suppose to count the first day of your period as CD 1. As MrsHM mentioned, a lot of ladies use Fertility Friend. I got the subscription and used that as well.....it helped do the 'reading' of the chart for me. If you want a good place to start, I recommend this book:
https://www.amazon.com/Taking-Charge-Fertility-Anniversary-Edition/dp/0060881909

For my first, I did BBT charting and I used ovulation sticks as a back up. I purchased the cheap ones:
https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulat...d=1376526288&sr=8-2&keywords=ovulation+sticks 

Doing the BBT charting the first time around really helped me understand my cycle. By doing that I learned I had a short luteal phase so I was able to talk to my doctor about it and get progesterone supplements to keep from miscarrying. It is definitely a commitment though, and for me, the hardest part was trying to take my temp the same time everyday! 

This time around, I will stick to the ovulation sticks and body signs. I have to take progesterone 48 hours after I ovulate, so I need to keep track somehow. Hope that helps a bit! Let me know if you have any other questions about BBT and I will try to answer.


----------



## Mrs HM

Well ladies,
Hope you both are well. It must be very exciting being on the ttc journey already. We have another two months to go although we do discuss bringing that forward, but I'm so busy at work and we have a holiday planned for early November so thought that would be a better time.

Are you planning anything to distract you from ttc? I remember that it took over my life last time and I've already started buying pregnancy tests so we'll be prepared!


----------



## lysh

Hey ladies!
MrsH- I obsessed about ttc the first around too. I am sure there will still be some obsessing going on, but I am assuming that working and having a toddler will help distract me a bit!! lol How about you?

So next month is suppose to be when we start TTC. I am still BFing, and I have gotten my period 4 times now. THis cycle, I kept tract and noticed my luteal phase is only 6 days!!!!!! That is bad, I always had a short luteal phase but it at least was 9 days on average. Ugh....maybe it will be better when I go back to work.


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> Hey ladies!
> MrsH- I obsessed about ttc the first around too. I am sure there will still be some obsessing going on, but I am assuming that working and having a toddler will help distract me a bit!! lol How about you?

Well I keep thinking that I'm going to be pregnant really quickly, just because I want to be, which of course won't happen... so every time I think about planning a weekend away I think 'mmm, I'll be pregnant then so I better wait and see'. It means that I'm already altering or not making any plans just in case I'm pregnant when in reality it could take a while again! 

6 days is very short LP, hopefully it will lengthen again. Dumb question - but is there anything you can do to change it or do you just wait and see how each cycle goes? I know you have to take progesterone supplements to help but I meant do you think things like going back to work etc will help iykwim?


----------



## lysh

It is a really short luteal phase, which concerns me. I really think it is because I am still breastfeeding. It is hard, because to wean dd right now would be really hard on her. I think going back to work might help because I will not be around for dd to nurse constantly during the day and I will no longer be pumping. 

People say they take B6 and Vitex to help, but I think I just need to cut back on BFing which is easier said than done. So I have no idea how to handle this, I am not good about denying my dd when she really wants to nurse. 

I think in terms of potentially being pregnant too.....we talk about things we might do next year, and in the back of my head I am figuring I will probably be pregnant!


----------



## Mrs HM

Hopefully going back to work and cutting back on nursing will help lengthen out your LP. I'm sure it will be hard, especially as your LO likes to nurse for comfort, but you will get there! Has your doctor been able to give you any advice? 

It's funny how for years our cycles were just our cycles - I never thought about the different stages or what happens at all until I started ttc #1 and then I realised how little I knew about my body. My overall cycle is shorter these days, but I've only really been keeping a note of dates for the last 5 months or so. I plan to use the OV sticks to track my fertile days, oh the joys of ttc!


----------



## lysh

Yeah, I will just have to see what happens when I go back to work....which is coming WAY TOO quick. :( I am having a really hard time knowing I have to leave my girl in less than 3 weeks now. I am grateful I had the time home with her, but leaving her is going to break my heart....I already get teary when I think about it. I will need to toughen up soon!!!!

I was the same way, I barely kept track of my cycles before ttc. I learned SO much about my body through this whole process. I have my ov sticks ready to go! lol The only I am not going to do this time is the bbt charting.


----------



## Mrs HM

I tried charting but didn't have the dedication to test at the same time every morning. I suppose it wouldn't be very accurate if you had to get up to see to your daughter etc. 

Is this the first time you'll be leaving your LO for any real period of time? I went back to work at 10months, it was easier than I anticipated once I was actually int he office and I'm sure you will be fine too once you have that first day done and dusted. Are you leaving your daughter in nursery school or do you have a relative nearby who will be looking after her? I'm very fortunate to have my mum nearby and she takes my son when I'm at work or have appointments. I do feel like he's missing out on playing with the other kids that he'd meet at nursery so I'm thinking of enrolling him for a couple of half-days each week. I don't know about NY, but childcare here is so expensive!


----------



## lysh

Yes, I had to go back to work when she was 4 1/2 months. It was hard then too....every Monday I still cried on the way to work! I am hopeless!!!

Yeah, it was hard taking the temp the same time every morning. There is no way I could do it with my daughter!!

My MIL and SIL will be watching her, except my SIL has 4 kids she homeschools and they are VERY loud all day and hyperactive so my daughter does not nap well when she goes there. I sometimes wonder if I should put her in a more structured setting, but at least with my SIL I know she is well taken care of. The downside is that she is exhausted by the time I pick her up and then her whole sleep cycle is thrown off. And yes....daycare is EXPENSIVE here too. I pay my SIL, but it could potentially be more money if she was in another setting- depends what we found.


----------



## Mrs HM

Oh bless your heart - 4.5 months isn't very long, no wonder you cried! Maternity pay/allowances aren't that good for me and I'm guessing you went back to work out of necessity too. Oh for a lottery win huh. 

It's a catch-22 with family minding LO are concerned I think. My mum adores my son but she gives him so much attention and never sticks to his routine and basically does what she wants in my absence, so it's a nightmare when I get him back! On the plus side, like you said, at least I know she's taking good care of him. 

I'm sure your daughter will love playing with her cousins when she gets a bit older and they'll be close as they all grow up, which is lovely. Don't know if I could cope with so many kids though...I struggle with one LO most days...I'm imagining your SIL as a kind of Mary Poppins-come-Nanny Mcfee!


----------



## lysh

Yeah, I got unpaid leave, so I had to go back. I keep saying we need that winning lottery ticket!! lol

Yes, it is a catch 22 but I keep saying at least I know she is being loved. We will prob look for daycare next year because we need something closer and by then she will be a little older, It is hard decisions!

Well, not sure about Mary Poppins- it is chaotic there!!! But yes, I have a hard time balancing it all with just one myself. Still can't figure out a good routine to help stay on top of everything!


----------



## lysh

Checking in to see how you are doing!!! 

I keep second guessing when to start TTC. My doctor said we should start sooner rather than later, but between BFing and my short luteal phase, work starting, and my daughter still keeping us tired, I keep thinking I might wait another cycle or 2. I have such short cycles anyway, it goes by so quick. 

Have you done any prep yet for TTC? Cutting back on anything? I should stop drinking coffee, but part of me is thinking I might wait until I get a positive BFP and deal with the side effects then! lol


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi Lysh,
I'm doing fine thanks! I hope you're well too.

I totally understand what you mean about second guessing when to start ttc. It always just seems like there's so much going on already. Maybe once you're back at work and your daughter has reduced her feeds it'll feel like there are more hours in the day than at the minute. 

I keep going back-and-forth about starting in November or just bringing it forward and starting now. Realistically I know it can take a while but I can't bring myself to go for it. The main reason is that I put on 3 stone with my son and I still have 8lbs or thereabouts to lose. I've worked so hard to get the weight off that I don't want to fall preg again before I've shifted the last lot. I'm actually very worried about this, putting it all on again etc, and it's the main reason I'm holding off for now.

I haven't been cutting back on anything - I don't drink alcohol very much, don't smoke, junk food is kept to a minimum because of the diet! - but I would really like to eat more goats cheese before I have to stop! I craved it so much when I was carrying my son and it was awful having to avoid it the whole time. That's the only thing I really struggled with last time round. What about you? Was there any food or drink that you really missed?

I'm taking a folic acid supplement too. Oh and I'm shopping for baby/maternity items already(eek!) Toooooo much time on my hands at the mo!


----------



## lysh

I understand, it sounds like you have worked hard to loose the extra weight. There are so many pros and cons as to when to start TTC!

lol...I do not drink a lot of alcohol either. I do like an occasional beer or glass of wine, but I don't often. Junk food is a problem...I have a terrible sweet tooth!!!! I did miss having a beer every now and then. I missed coffee terribly. I also missed having deli sandwiches. 

lol...I still kept my maternity clothes in my closet, but I have not started shopping yet! lol (Let me guess, you are a planner?). I am a big planner, I always like to think I have things prepared and figured out! 

My little girl just took her first few steps today....it was exciting. However, I think it is effecting her sleep so we are pretty tired over here!!!


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> My little girl just took her first few steps today....it was exciting. However, I think it is effecting her sleep so we are pretty tired over here!!!

Wow, that's amazing! It's such a big deal when they go by themselves for the first time, you must be very excited. There will be no stopping her now that's for sure. I find it much easier now to tire my son out - I just take him outside to somewhere he can run around - and he only really started sttn since he started walking at around 15 months. Hopefully your LO will start burning more energy soon. 

LOL - yes, I'm a planner! And I'm also looking into the future to see what needs doing. I'm hoping my maternity clothes from the first time will be too big this time so I can do more shopping, but I've kept them just in case. I actually don't have that much from last time, I was quite frugal and only bought a few key essentials.


----------



## Mrs HM

Oh I see you're online now too - hi! :hi:

What time is it in NYC now? It's 11.37am here now so my son is supposed to be napping but I can hear him gurgling and singing to himself!


----------



## lysh

7:16am....just finished making pancakes and nursing dd right now while she kicks my arm! lol Makes typing hard! Will write more later!


----------



## lysh

So how do you put your son down for naps and bedtime?? I could never just put dd in her crib and expect her to fall asleep!!! lol She would scream and scream and scream! As it is, even when she falls asleep nursing, she still has a hard time going into her crib for naps.

I did not have that many maternity clothes either. I just had 3 pairs of pants, a dress, and a few tops. Otherwise I tried to wear what I could get away with.


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> So how do you put your son down for naps and bedtime?? I could never just put dd in her crib and expect her to fall asleep!!! lol She would scream and scream and scream! As it is, even when she falls asleep nursing, she still has a hard time going into her crib for naps.
> 
> I did not have that many maternity clothes either. I just had 3 pairs of pants, a dress, and a few tops. Otherwise I tried to wear what I could get away with.

I've used his buggy for naps since he was very small so I just put him into it, pop in his dummy (you say pacifier, right?) and then leave the room. I usually leave him in the lounge with the TV on for background noise and he will eventually sleep. My friend suggested doing this when he was small as a way of helping him sleep when we are out and about as I didn't want to be tied to the house around nap times.

He is the same at nighttime, we can't just put him into his cot either. It recently got much better when he moved him into his own room at the start of July. When I was bf and even after I stop one of us had to lay on the bed with him every night until he fell asleep. Then we had to gently move him to his cot and if he woke up we had to do it all over again. It sometimes took hours to put him down! 

Since he's been in his own room, one of reads him a story while sitting on the floor and most nights he gets up and starts climbing into his cot to go to bed. He'll nod when you say 'do you wanna go asleep now' and 10 mins later, he's off! 

Is your daughter in her own room? What's your nighttime routine? 

We haven't let LO with anyone overnight yet, although we are this weekend. I'm very nervous but his grandparents babysat for us a couple of weeks ago while we went for dinner and he went to bed just fine. This was a first as he used to scream and scream until we came back home to put him to bed!


----------



## lysh

Good luck this weekend!! I have not left dd overnight either....she nurses to sleep and I am too scared to try it. I basically do not do anything that requires me to not be home to put dd to sleep. I even had to miss my cousins sweet 16.

Our bedtime routine consists of bath (dh does this), stories, lullaby, nursing. She nurses to sleep and then I transfer her to her crib. Naps are harder as she fights going into her crib....plus she has always refused pacifiers, so my boob was it! Today she took a 30 min nap in her crib then woke up screaming...still tired. If I pick her up she will nurse and sleep for at least another hour. I tried singing to her this time while stroking her hair and she just cried the entire 20 minutes I attempted this....so picked her up and she nursed and fell asleep. :/

I am always nervous about naps when I go back to work.


----------



## Mrs HM

Oh dear, your daughter really loves to nurse. I don't think I realised from the previous posts just how much she still depends on you being there. I'm a great believer in the least line of resistance too, so I'd end up just nursing too as you know it works! I'm sure it's not ideal though. 

I think you said that you pumped while you were at work so presumably she took expressed milk from a bottle or cup? Would you ask your DH to put her to bed one night, without you being there, with some expressed milk instead of the boob? Just suggesting that as I started a night class last autumn and my DH had to go it alone, and it didn't take long before my son was falling asleep without being bf at all. Now, there were a lot of tears, but I wasn't there to hear them and give him the boob so DH just got on with it!


----------



## lysh

Thank you for your suggestion! I think once we start weaning other parts of the day, we will have to work on the evening one. It is exhausting. She did take a bottle when I was at work, not much though. She would drink 4-6oz. She does drink water from a sippy cup- she currently refuses cow's milk. 

She was such a tough baby with sleep, that DH and I are so thrilled to STTN for most night (even with early wakings) that I am afraid to change anything right now!!! Other than the last few mornings (she decided to wake up at 3:40 this morning and did not want to settle back down easily) she is doing so much better. It is something we will have to tackle though.....I might have to sit outside when we do....if I hear her screaming because she wants to nurse I might not be strong enough to stay out of it!

What hours does you LO sleep?


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> It is something we will have to tackle though.....I might have to sit outside when we do....if I hear her screaming because she wants to nurse I might not be strong enough to stay out of it!
> 
> What hours does you LO sleep?

That is exactly what I found...I couldn't let him cry when I knew that a quick feed would settle him. It caused no end of trouble with my DH who can be much more 'this is for his own good'...I just am a typical mummy and want to give him what he wants! They know exactly how to push our buttons in a way I think daddies are immune to. 

My son goes to bed about 9pm. We start our routine - last bit of playtime, bath, story - about 8pm and he's usually asleep by 9pm. We've tried to start earlier but we just end up sitting by his cot waiting for him to sleep as 9pm seems to be his natural sleepy time. He sleeps until around 7.30am although we have had a few fantastic lie-ins until 8.30am...bliss :thumbup:

I think, and it's probably not a lot of help, that babies get there in their own time. I know that if we had this conversation 6-8months ago I would have been in the same situation as you are now, albeit with less bf. It's only really been in the last 2-3months that our nighttime routine has come together and that coincided with moving LO into his own room. I think it's because he understands a lot more now, and just gets it. It's only because of this that we're thinking of ttc#2!

From the sounds of it you and your DH are doing a great job, babies just take advantage LOL


----------



## lysh

Thanks, I think you are right, as DD gets older she will get into a better routine. She actually nursed less today....we were busy and out of the house, but still. And even when she did nurse at home, it was for shorter sessions. 

So tomorrow I have to go to work for the day. It is my first full day away from my baby girl in 10 weeks. :( She is going to my SIL tomorrow....naps are not always the best so hopefully the whole day/night will not be thrown off. I am glad I have a job where I can be home in the summers, but the transitioning is hard. DD has been like my 5th limb, it is going to be tough.

9-7:30 is not too bad! That is great. Yeah, if it was not for my age we would probably wait until dd sleep is better too, but by the time I actually conceive and have the baby it probably will be better. 

DH and I are now thinking end of Sept. for ttc.

You are right, men can be stronger about things, even though last night when DD was having a hard time settling, DH was being a softie more than I was!!!!


----------



## Angell1023

Hi ladies, after reading your posts I decided I'd try to join in. I need some sort of support, the most I get from my hubby is "I don't understand why you're stressing about this."

Anyways, a little background : Had 2 miscarriages in 2003, was then told by doctors I was having pre-menopausal symptoms and that I would "never" be able to carry full term. As any stubborn young adult would, I started TTC. Luckily I never contracted anything from my stupidity, but 4.5 years later I became pg with my son. He was born healthy as a horse in 2008. I met my hubby shortly after, and at first he didn't want a child, but starting early this year he changed his mind. We've been TTC since March. My son just started kindergarten last week and I'm breaking down. I'm noticing symptoms that obviously aren't there, I need help.

Can't wait to hear back from you guys!


----------



## lysh

Hi Angell...welcome! I will respond more later....on my way out the door, but I at least wanted to say hi!


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> So tomorrow I have to go to work for the day.

Oh good luck with that! I'm sure you will both do brilliantly and I hope your DD's sleep routine will settle quickly. Hopefully you'll get a good nights sleep tonight to help.

Congrats on deciding on September for TTC - that's not too far away at all. Very, very exciting! I hope it all goes well and I'm probably be joining you in the ttc obsessing a month later!!

Seriously, good luck for the first day at work, I hope it goes smoothly for your family.:flower:


----------



## Mrs HM

Angell1023 said:


> Hi ladies, after reading your posts I decided I'd try to join in. I need some sort of support, the most I get from my hubby is "I don't understand why you're stressing about this."
> 
> Anyways, a little background : Had 2 miscarriages in 2003, was then told by doctors I was having pre-menopausal symptoms and that I would "never" be able to carry full term. As any stubborn young adult would, I started TTC. Luckily I never contracted anything from my stupidity, but 4.5 years later I became pg with my son. He was born healthy as a horse in 2008. I met my hubby shortly after, and at first he didn't want a child, but starting early this year he changed his mind. We've been TTC since March. My son just started kindergarten last week and I'm breaking down. I'm noticing symptoms that obviously aren't there, I need help.
> 
> Can't wait to hear back from you guys!

Hi Angel :hi:
Great to hear from you! Firstly, I'm so sorry for your losses but so pleased for you that the doctors were wrong and you were able to carry your son to term.

I'm not actively ttc yet, but I do remember that it's all consuming and symptom spotting was the worst as every month I was convinced it was my time...why does our body and mind play these horrible tricks!

Sounds like your DH is relaxed about the whole thing...I don't know how men can be so chilled about something so major as ttc!!!

Are you tracking your cycles in anyway or using opks etc??


----------



## Angell1023

Tracking my cycles yes, but no opks. I have been using a lot of online resources to estimate my ov phases. My AF was due Monday, but didn't come until today. Even though I got a BFN, was still hoping it could be wrong.


----------



## lysh

MrsHM- Thanks for the well wishes. DD was up at 4 this morning! So I am pretty tired. Today went okay, she cried when I left but was easily redirected. She did not nap well at my SILs...she basically napped 40 minutes the whole day. Hopefully that will not ruin her night sleep.
I am already second guessing my Sept. start date. This is what is going to drive me crazy...the am I ready or am I not phase!!! ugh!!!! I think I am just tired from having a string of bad nights with DD so it is making me over think everything. 

Angel-Sorry for your previous losses but I am glad to hear the doctors were wrong and that you had a healthy pregnancy and son!!! Symptom spotting is obsessive.....every twinge I felt I though for sure I was pregnant and would be so disappointed to see a BFN when I tested. Sorry you got AF. Now that you have been TTC for 6 months, are you going to bother checking in with your OB? I am not sure your age, but I know my doc said he wants to see me if we do not get BFP after trying for 6 months.


----------



## Angell1023

Hubby just says if it happens it happens, if not it's ok. I'll be 30 in Oct, but because of having pre-menopausal symptoms when I was 18 it still makes me nervous. I've always had very heavy AF, but it only lasts like 2-3 days. I'm not sure if it's still true, but after my miscarriages, I was told the lining in my uterus was too thin to fully support a growing embryo. I guess I'm just hoping my son wasn't a fluke/miracle. Men seriously don't understand what it's like to be a woman told she won't be able to bear children. I am very lucky to have my son, but I'm selfish, lol. I want one more. I don't want my son to be an only child, I want someone to share with my hubby. Sure we have a house, yard, pets, cars. I work part-time and have an at home embroidery business. Am I selfish for wanting one more thing? lol


----------



## Angell1023

Ooops, I meant 29 in Oct.....


----------



## Mrs HM

Angel - Of course you aren't selfish for wanting another baby, it's perfectly natural and the desire or longing for a baby isn't something I think we have much control over. I didn't really want child, or at least I had never really pictured myself as a wife and mother, but that changed so much once I met my DH and suddenly nothing else mattered!

I'm sure your son wasn't a fluke - if it happened once, surely it can and will happen again for you.

Lysh- how did you daughter's sleep go after being at your SILs? I hope she settled back into the routine without too much trouble. 

And I've been second guessing our decision to ttc again too, but I think it's only normal to when you are flat out and tired. Even when you aren't, it's such a huge decision that it'd be worse if we didn't worry it right? It's the curse of the inbetween phase; wishing the weeks to roll in/weight to fall off so I can get started and then all doubts will give way to obsessing LOL


----------



## Angell1023

I definitely understand that. I wanted a baby, but I was scared of them. Until I had my son. Now babies are like puppies, when I see one I just yearn to pet/pick them up. I've been stressing about work too. They've been cutting hours, and it's hard to plan ahead and save when income varies...


----------



## lysh

Angell- I do not think it is selfish to want another baby. Of course we need to be grateful for the children we have, but that does not mean we cannot yearn for more! Sounds like you have a lot of stress going on.....I hope things get better at work for you.

MrsHM- It is funny how you said you never wanted a child to start with- I was the exact same way!!! When my DH and I first meant, we both were undecided about children. Then when we realized we wanted to spend our lives together I also started to want a child....I yearned for a family of my own! And here we are!
My daughter only napped for 45 minutes at my SILs, so she ended up falling asleep in the car on the way home. She was exhausted. I let her nap a little bit, but then had to wake her up so she would not be hard to put to bed. She did okay during the night, but has had difficulty with her wake-up times again. 
Well, hopefully we will both stop second guessing and just go for it!!! Chances of getting pregnant right away are probably slim anyways.

What do you find the most exhausting right now that makes you feel like you are second guessing ttc? What fears do you have?


----------



## Mrs HM

I'm second guessing ttc right now only because I'm waiting to start and I'm not good at waiting! I'm also worried about work and taking maternity leave again, and how I'll cope with two LOs. Nothing in my daily life now is putting me off, it's thoughts of the unknown! I know that once we start ttc it'll all be fine though and each month without a bfp will be torturous!

Well we left LO with my parents for the night for the first time on Saturday and he was fine. He went to bed with no fuss and was spoiled rotten with attention, so I'm happy that he's at an age were he can be looked after without thinking the world is ending! This bodes well for bringing another LO home!


----------



## lysh

MrsHM- Wonderful- I am so glad your DS was able to settle at night without you!!! That must have made you feel great. When I am done nursing to sleep we will try it with DD.

I have a lot of those same fears. I know it is obsessive too....not looking forward to that!!! The other issue is that with work, I struggle balancing everything. DD needs a lot of attention (and being difficult with naps) makes it hard to catch up on housework, etc. during the weekends. So I worry about having 2 kids to chase after.

I am still waiting to see what my LP is like this month. I did not have any major ovulation signs and I am testing with the sticks....wondering if I missed it. I think everything is still out of whack.


----------



## Mrs HM

I'm sure as your DD gets a little older you'll find it easier to cope with trying to balance everything. I really hated the stage when my DS had just started to walk but was unable to understand much, so I was literally on my feet all day to keep him safe! That would have been around the 15 month mark for us as he was late to walk. Now, he has changed so much in the last 3 or 4 months and he's much easier to manage as he understands the majority of what I'm telling him and it's more of a pleasure tbh and I'm sure your LO will be the same soon. He will play with toys for 10 mins while I clean the kitchen etc.

Do you test with the OPKs at the same time every day? I hardly have any signs of O either, except some months I get a pain in my side, but I'll be using the OPKs too. I just bought some of he clearblue advanced ones so I'm excited to try these this month as I really want to check that I'm O-ing at all! Hopefully your cycle will settle soon as getting preg is hard enough!


----------



## lysh

Good morning by the way!! Thank you for the optimism. It is true, DD can (even now) entertain herself more than she use to. 

My cycle has to calm down...it will probably get better when I cannot bf during the day due to work.

Back to work tomorrow for another day and then Monday starts full time!

I use to test in the mornings, but now I test when I remember. I need to be more consistent. 

Little girl needs my attention! Have a good day!


----------



## Mrs HM

Oh good morning! Where are my manners!!

Good luck for work tomorrow. I was in the office yesterday and I'm finishing up a few bits today...no lottery win for me at last weekend so it was back to the grindstone too.

I test at noon every day, which obviously isn't with fmu, but I always picked up my surge before. I hated disappearing into the bathrooms at work to test though.

Have a lovely day too. My Lo is napping, but it's almost lunchtime here so I'm off to get that ready. yum yum!


----------



## lysh

DD is napping on me right now while BFing! lol She has a little fever though, so I am not battling her with it right now.

I did test with an OPK today and it looks like I will be ovulating. The line gets darker as ovulation nears....my guess is tomorrow will be the day. Then I will see how long until AF comes. I doubt my LP will be much longer as nothing has changed with BFing yet.

Hope your LO took a good nap! Anything good for lunch? :)


----------



## Angell1023

Sorry I haven't kept up ladies, work has been time-consuming... On one hand it's good, but I missed the entire holiday weekend... Partly because of work, but then Sunday I had a migraine. AF is completely gone now, so I'm looking forward to bedtime tonight. :happydance:


----------



## lysh

Angell- Hope you are feeling better! Enjoy tonight! :)


----------



## Angell1023

Morning girls, no such luck last night. DH seems to have come down with a cold or something, and whined all night. Men seriously turn into big babies when they're sick. Off to work again.... Hope your days are more productive than mine!


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi ladies,
I hope you are both doing well.

Angel- sorry your night was a bust. Why does it always seem like everything is against you when you're trying to make time to BD??

Lysh - I just realised that it's now September and you'll be TTC at the end of the month!! That must be exciting and scary too! I think my ticker tells me I have just under two months to go, so one big last push to get this weight off then I'll be good to go.

On another note - Am I the only one who has started their Christmas shopping? I've just bought some toys for my son, two nieces and my friends daughter. Anyone else started or am I alone in my forward planning/ttc distraction??? I actually said to my DH last night, 'I'll be preg and tired around Christmas so better to start shopping now'!! I'm planning on conceiving right away, huh!


----------



## Angell1023

It's kind of funny you mention that, I started last week. Last year I waited til the last minute to get the gifts and my son almost caught me a few times. But this year I told myself I was gonna get them way before xmas and go ahead and wrap them. With me working part time and hubby working full and son in school, I have plenty of time to wrap and hide.

BTW, last night was :cloud9:

I wish I could relate to having a LO, mine isn't so little anymore...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you as a buddy :)

I'm 29 and mother of a 20 month old son who is my absolute joy, and my husband and I just started trying for #2. Live in Okotoks, Alberta, Canada :)


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi Denyse, 
Welcome to the thread! The other ladies are on your side of the world, I'm across the Atlantic but would love to buddy up to share the ttc journey together. Your son is just a few weeks older than mine, is yours a handful too?! You must be excited to be ttc#2 though. I've a few weeks to go yet but I'm getting very impatient now.

Oh Angel, FX crossed you and your DH this month. I really hope we get some BFP's on this thread soon! I'm glad I'm not the only one to have started shopping, although I guess it would be much trickier to sneak all the presents away with a 5.5 year old on watch! Christmas must be amazing in your house though!


----------



## Mrs HM

And Lysh, I meant to ask if your lines got any darker?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> Hi Denyse,
> Welcome to the thread! The other ladies are on your side of the world, I'm across the Atlantic but would love to buddy up to share the ttc journey together. Your son is just a few weeks older than mine, is yours a handful too?! You must be excited to be ttc#2 though. I've a few weeks to go yet but I'm getting very impatient now.
> 
> Oh Angel, FX crossed you and your DH this month. I really hope we get some BFP's on this thread soon! I'm glad I'm not the only one to have started shopping, although I guess it would be much trickier to sneak all the presents away with a 5.5 year old on watch! Christmas must be amazing in your house though!

Oh nice! What is your son's name? I bet he's adorable :) Mine is a handful, but I don't mind, he's cute as can be!


----------



## Mrs HM

My son's name is Seth. It's not that popular where I come from but I think it just broke into the top 100 boys names last year. I love your sons name too. It is a family name or just one you and your husband liked?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> My son's name is Seth. It's not that popular where I come from but I think it just broke into the top 100 boys names last year. I love your sons name too. It is a family name or just one you and your husband liked?

Just his middle names are family names :) Noah was just a name we both liked. And he wanted a name that wasn't that common. Unfortunately now a lot of people are naming their kids Noah! Oh well, it fits him so well. I like your sons name too, it's cute!


----------



## Mrs HM

Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy! 

How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy!
> 
> How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!

Not really using anything to track other than just knowing my body. Luckily my cycles are normally about 27 days every month. We've :sex: 3 days in a row lol. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating in a few days. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy!
> 
> How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!
> 
> Not really using anything to track other than just knowing my body. Luckily my cycles are normally about 27 days every month. We've :sex: 3 days in a row lol. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating in a few days. Keep your fingers crossed!Click to expand...

I've got my FX for you! 

Your son is as cute as a button. His hair is just gorgeous; my LO has been cursed with the frizzy gene from both his father and me!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy!
> 
> How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!
> 
> Not really using anything to track other than just knowing my body. Luckily my cycles are normally about 27 days every month. We've :sex: 3 days in a row lol. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating in a few days. Keep your fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got my FX for you!
> 
> Your son is as cute as a button. His hair is just gorgeous; my LO has been cursed with the frizzy gene from both his father and me!Click to expand...

Awww, thank you :) Pretty sure I've started ovulating, have had a few signs so I think hubby and I are going to try and :sex: tonight then rest for the rest of the month lol. We are really trying for a girl (we only want 2 kids and we already have a boy) and they say to stop having :sex: before ovulation to increase your chances. So here's hoping!


----------



## Mrs HM

Ladies, I thought it would be nice to share a little bit about ourselves, families and situation to get to know each other a little better. Feel free to add yours.

Name: MrsHM (Julie)
Partner: DH of 3.5years (Neil)
Children: 1 son (Seth)
Work: Freelance PR
Live: Northern Ireland
Pets: West Highland White Terrier
Hobbies: Jogging and learning to speak Spanish
TTC status: TTC#2 in November, but getting itchy feet and might bring it forward
Likes: Baby & Bump; pizza, jogging, diet coke, my son's smile first thing in the morning
Dislikes: Drunk people, bad drivers, dirty nappies, pushy mums!

Please add in anything else you'd like to share too!


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy!
> 
> How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!
> 
> Not really using anything to track other than just knowing my body. Luckily my cycles are normally about 27 days every month. We've :sex: 3 days in a row lol. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating in a few days. Keep your fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got my FX for you!
> 
> Your son is as cute as a button. His hair is just gorgeous; my LO has been cursed with the frizzy gene from both his father and me!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, thank you :) Pretty sure I've started ovulating, have had a few signs so I think hubby and I are going to try and :sex: tonight then rest for the rest of the month lol. We are really trying for a girl (we only want 2 kids and we already have a boy) and they say to stop having :sex: before ovulation to increase your chances. So here's hoping!Click to expand...

I read that too quickly and thought you said that you'd be BD-ing for the rest of the month LOL :haha:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> Ladies, I thought it would be nice to share a little bit about ourselves, families and situation to get to know each other a little better. Feel free to add yours.
> 
> Name: MrsHM (Julie)
> Partner: DH of 3.5years (Neil)
> Children: 1 son (Seth)
> Work: Freelance PR
> Live: Northern Ireland
> Pets: West Highland White Terrier
> Hobbies: Jogging and learning to speak Spanish
> TTC status: TTC#2 in November, but getting itchy feet and might bring it forward
> Likes: Baby & Bump; pizza, jogging, diet coke, my son's smile first thing in the morning
> Dislikes: Drunk people, bad drivers, dirty nappies, pushy mums!
> 
> Please add in anything else you'd like to share too!

Here's mine :) 

Name: Denyse Giguere
Partner: Husband of 6 years, Paul (since August 9, 2007)
Children: 1 son (Noah)
Work: Legal Assistant
Live: Okotoks, Alberta, Canada
Pets: 3 cats: Lolly, Cosmo & Bear
Hobbies: playing World of Warcraft with my hubby, hanging out and playing with my son, reading
TTC status: just starting trying for our second this month
Likes: Baby & Bump; Tim Hortons coffee, kids, family, books
Dislikes: smokers, drinkers, bad drivers, self centered people

LOL there are way too many likes and dislikes to mention!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy!
> 
> How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!
> 
> Not really using anything to track other than just knowing my body. Luckily my cycles are normally about 27 days every month. We've :sex: 3 days in a row lol. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating in a few days. Keep your fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got my FX for you!
> 
> Your son is as cute as a button. His hair is just gorgeous; my LO has been cursed with the frizzy gene from both his father and me!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, thank you :) Pretty sure I've started ovulating, have had a few signs so I think hubby and I are going to try and :sex: tonight then rest for the rest of the month lol. We are really trying for a girl (we only want 2 kids and we already have a boy) and they say to stop having :sex: before ovulation to increase your chances. So here's hoping!Click to expand...
> 
> I read that too quickly and thought you said that you'd be BD-ing for the rest of the month LOL :haha:Click to expand...

LMAO....my hubby's got good stamina but not that much LOL


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy!
> 
> How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!
> 
> Not really using anything to track other than just knowing my body. Luckily my cycles are normally about 27 days every month. We've :sex: 3 days in a row lol. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating in a few days. Keep your fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got my FX for you!
> 
> Your son is as cute as a button. His hair is just gorgeous; my LO has been cursed with the frizzy gene from both his father and me!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, thank you :) Pretty sure I've started ovulating, have had a few signs so I think hubby and I are going to try and :sex: tonight then rest for the rest of the month lol. We are really trying for a girl (we only want 2 kids and we already have a boy) and they say to stop having :sex: before ovulation to increase your chances. So here's hoping!Click to expand...
> 
> I read that too quickly and thought you said that you'd be BD-ing for the rest of the month LOL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO....my hubby's got good stamina but not that much LOLClick to expand...

Oh tee hee! That much would kill my DH off! When we were ttc#1, it got to the point were doing the deed was the last thing we wanted to do some nights, although he has forgotten that and is quite looking forward to getting started! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> LOL there are way too many likes and dislikes to mention!

Yeah, I didn't want to put you all off being my buddy by writing my extended list of things that irk me!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy!
> 
> How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!
> 
> Not really using anything to track other than just knowing my body. Luckily my cycles are normally about 27 days every month. We've :sex: 3 days in a row lol. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating in a few days. Keep your fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got my FX for you!
> 
> Your son is as cute as a button. His hair is just gorgeous; my LO has been cursed with the frizzy gene from both his father and me!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, thank you :) Pretty sure I've started ovulating, have had a few signs so I think hubby and I are going to try and :sex: tonight then rest for the rest of the month lol. We are really trying for a girl (we only want 2 kids and we already have a boy) and they say to stop having :sex: before ovulation to increase your chances. So here's hoping!Click to expand...
> 
> I read that too quickly and thought you said that you'd be BD-ing for the rest of the month LOL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO....my hubby's got good stamina but not that much LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Oh tee hee! That much would kill my DH off! When we were ttc#1, it got to the point were doing the deed was the last thing we wanted to do some nights, although he has forgotten that and is quite looking forward to getting started! :thumbup:Click to expand...

When we were TTC for our first, we only :sex: every 2 days (that's what I had read was the best way to do it) but I recently read to increase your chances for a girl to :sex: every night up until a couple of days before you ovulate (as the female sperm lasts longer). I hope it works!


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Well it is a beautiful name, so no wonder people copy!
> 
> How are you tracking your cycle - temping or using OPKs or are you more relaxed about ttc? Good luck for the BDing!
> 
> Not really using anything to track other than just knowing my body. Luckily my cycles are normally about 27 days every month. We've :sex: 3 days in a row lol. Pretty sure I'll be ovulating in a few days. Keep your fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got my FX for you!
> 
> Your son is as cute as a button. His hair is just gorgeous; my LO has been cursed with the frizzy gene from both his father and me!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, thank you :) Pretty sure I've started ovulating, have had a few signs so I think hubby and I are going to try and :sex: tonight then rest for the rest of the month lol. We are really trying for a girl (we only want 2 kids and we already have a boy) and they say to stop having :sex: before ovulation to increase your chances. So here's hoping!Click to expand...
> 
> I read that too quickly and thought you said that you'd be BD-ing for the rest of the month LOL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO....my hubby's got good stamina but not that much LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Oh tee hee! That much would kill my DH off! When we were ttc#1, it got to the point were doing the deed was the last thing we wanted to do some nights, although he has forgotten that and is quite looking forward to getting started! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When we were TTC for our first, we only :sex: every 2 days (that's what I had read was the best way to do it) but I recently read to increase your chances for a girl to :sex: every night up until a couple of days before you ovulate (as the female sperm lasts longer). I hope it works!Click to expand...

That's what I read too. I don't know if I'd be able to stop once I'd Oved though, I prob keep going just to be sure! Doh!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

yeah we might try some more after ovulation. I think after 4 days in a row we need a little break lol. Maybe try some more on the weekend


----------



## Angell1023

Denyse, all I can say is wow... And good luck!!!! I just had my AF last week, so Maybe I'll try what you're doing. I really really really want a girl as well.

Name: Angell (Rose)
Partner: Hubby of 1.5years (Mark), but we've been together for almost 4years
Children: 1 son (Alexander James A.K.A. AJ)
Work: Home Decor Associate at LOWES
Live: Florida, USA
Pets: American Shorthair Cat, Siberian Husky
Hobbies: Jigsaw, Karaoke, Being Lazy
TTC status: TTC#2 for 6 months now
Likes: Baby & Bump; Pasta; Sleeping; Sushi; Buffets; WoW; My personal bubble; Cooking/Baking
Dislikes: Confrontations, Loud People, Cleaning

This is a little embarassing, but would any of you girls mind explaining the monograms....? Like DH, DD, AF, BD, etc... I understand AF is menstruation, LO is little one... But the others confuse me :shy:


----------



## lysh

Wow, there was a lot to catch up on! Welcome Denyse!

Yesterday was a full/crazy work day, DD had a fever (finally fever went away), but now I am getting sick with a cold!! Hopefully it will go away before the students start on Monday!!

MrsHM- I never got around to checking the ovulation stick!!! I meant to do it all day, and then I forgot. I think with work starting my mind is all over the place. I am sure I ovulated the next day, it seems to be the pattern. The line was really close to being dark. I will have to definitely be better about it my next cycle!

I have not started my Christmas shopping yet, but I have started generating ideas for what I will be buy. I do a lot of my shopping online (love amazon!). 

Denyse- Good luck with conceiving a girl! I heard of that trick as well. You and MrsHM made me laugh with all that BDing talk!!! DH and I had many exhaustive nights when ttc. There are evenings we just were not in the mood, but forced ourselves. 

Angell- Glad you got a night of BDing in!!!! Good luck this month!!! I dislike when colds get in the way, that happened to us a few times.

Well, nothing new over here. Just trying to get ready to start the school year...leaving dd will be difficult. :nope:


----------



## lysh

Angell1023 said:


> No worries, I had to google all the acronyms when I started browsing forums.
> 
> DH= Dear Husband
> DD= Dear Daughter
> DS= Dear Son
> AF= Aunt Flow
> BD= Not sure exactly, bedding? Basically doing the deed.


----------



## lysh

Name:Lysh
Partner: DH of almost 3 years, together for 6 1/2
Children: 1 daughter
Work: Teacher
Live: upstate NY
Pets: 1 cat
Hobbies: cooking, cookie baking, photography
TTC status: TTC#2 in this month or early next month and a bit nervous about the whole idea of handling 2 kiddos!
Likes: Italian food, coffee, browsing the internet, traveling, camping (with bathrooms nearby!), relaxing, reading, spending time with DD, hummingbirds, wine
Dislikes: messes, mommy wars, not getting enough sleep, leaving my daughter on workdays, cleaning bathrooms, rude people, gross smells

I can go on and on and on with this list too!!!!!!!! lol I saw Denyse and Angell- you both play WoW? I use to play that game...have not in quite a few years. I always enjoyed RPG games, but I just do not have the time anymore.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Angell1023 said:


> Denyse, all I can say is wow... And good luck!!!! I just had my AF last week, so Maybe I'll try what you're doing. I really really really want a girl as well.
> 
> Name: Angell (Rose)
> Partner: Hubby of 1.5years (Mark), but we've been together for almost 4years
> Children: 1 son (Alexander James A.K.A. AJ)
> Work: Home Decor Associate at LOWES
> Live: Florida, USA
> Pets: American Shorthair Cat, Siberian Husky
> Hobbies: Jigsaw, Karaoke, Being Lazy
> TTC status: TTC#2 for 6 months now
> Likes: Baby & Bump; Pasta; Sleeping; Sushi; Buffets; WoW; My personal bubble; Cooking/Baking
> Dislikes: Confrontations, Loud People, Cleaning
> 
> This is a little embarassing, but would any of you girls mind explaining the monograms....? Like DH, DD, AF, BD, etc... I understand AF is menstruation, LO is little one... But the others confuse me :shy:

Lol, sorry if I shared too much information. 

Do you play WoW too?? :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lysh said:


> Name:Lysh
> Partner: DH of almost 3 years, together for 6 1/2
> Children: 1 daughter
> Work: Teacher
> Live: upstate NY
> Pets: 1 cat
> Hobbies: cooking, cookie baking, photography
> TTC status: TTC#2 in this month or early next month and a bit nervous about the whole idea of handling 2 kiddos!
> Likes: Italian food, coffee, browsing the internet, traveling, camping (with bathrooms nearby!), relaxing, reading, spending time with DD, hummingbirds, wine
> Dislikes: messes, mommy wars, not getting enough sleep, leaving my daughter on workdays, cleaning bathrooms, rude people, gross smells
> 
> I can go on and on and on with this list too!!!!!!!! lol I saw Denyse and Angell- you both play WoW? I use to play that game...have not in quite a few years. I always enjoyed RPG games, but I just do not have the time anymore.

I don't have much time for WoW anymore either lol. I work, plus raising a child is lots of work! I started playing again when our son was about a year old, and I only get to play a few nights a week after he goes to bed. My husband told him I do too much for everyone else and I needed to do something for me...so I chose WoW lol. My husband started playing again a few months ago. On the weekends after our son goes to bed we get some time to play together :)


----------



## Angell1023

I used to play. Had to quit for multiple reasons. One reason was the laptop I had kept crashing after the Pre-Cataclysm Update. Then when I moved in with DH never had the money for a subscription, and he already thinks I spend too much time on here. Which is funny cause if I'm not on the puter, he is. I still dream I'm in WoW, and would love to play again. I really have no outlet, other than here. And I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy to have found this forum.


----------



## Angell1023

DenyseGiguere said:


> I don't have much time for WoW anymore either lol. I work, plus raising a child is lots of work! I started playing again when our son was about a year old, and I only get to play a few nights a week after he goes to bed. My husband told him I do too much for everyone else and I needed to do something for me...so I chose WoW lol. My husband started playing again a few months ago. On the weekends after our son goes to bed we get some time to play together :)

It's awesome you have a hubby that plays with you, or gives you your time. I have to bribe hubby just to get him to help around house, lol.


----------



## lysh

Denyse- That is nice that you and DH share that in common. It is nice to have that outlet that you enjoy together. 

DH and I are like peanut butter and jelly- we are very different, but seem to mesh. The downside, is we do not really have hobbies we enjoy together. 

Angell- Ugh, house cleaning- I get very little (pretty much no) help in that area. DH is so busy with house construction (we have a downstairs floor he is finishing up) and the outside chores that I am left with cleaning/cooking duties. 

DD and I are both sick. She is feeling better, but still cranky and a tooth is coming in. I woke up and my cold is worse. She woke up at 1 am last night and it took me 45 minutes to get her back to bed. Then I could not go back to sleep easily. It is moments like this that I am like, why do I think I can manage 2? lol


----------



## Angell1023

DH and I are like that too. He's very outdoorsy and not very tech savvy, and I'm the opposite. I enjoy Karaoke and Video games, whether it's pc based or console based. I bought myself a PS2 a few xmas's ago and DH didn't understand why, lol. He is very into a MARVEL game on facebook, one of those comic lovers. I am RPG's all the way too, although I do enjoy a racing game every now and then. But WoW was always my weakness... I even started playing fiesta( Free MMORPG) but stopped once I started working. Oh speaking of, I have an interview Monday for a much better position :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Angell1023 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I don't have much time for WoW anymore either lol. I work, plus raising a child is lots of work! I started playing again when our son was about a year old, and I only get to play a few nights a week after he goes to bed. My husband told him I do too much for everyone else and I needed to do something for me...so I chose WoW lol. My husband started playing again a few months ago. On the weekends after our son goes to bed we get some time to play together :)
> 
> It's awesome you have a hubby that plays with you, or gives you your time. I have to bribe hubby just to get him to help around house, lol.Click to expand...

I have to admit I'm pretty lucky. We both have full time jobs and both do the housework. He thinks I work too hard and need more time to relax. I don't mind though, I love being a busy mommy. 

My son was quite funny last night...When I picked him up and we came home, we went downstairs to watch some Barney so I could clean up a little at the same time as watching him. He's watching it and I turned away for 5 seconds and I see he's taken off all his clothes and was now taking his diaper off. Take him upstairs to get a new diaper and he decides he wants to lay down. I leave him for another maybe 10 seconds to turn on the oven to start dinner, I come back into his room and he's taken all of his pj's out of his dresser and he's standing in the empty dresser....it was so hilarious. He was pretty energetic most of the night. By the time he went to bed I was exhausted just watching and chasing him all night lol.

What funny/cute things do you kids do?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Angell1023 said:


> DH and I are like that too. He's very outdoorsy and not very tech savvy, and I'm the opposite. I enjoy Karaoke and Video games, whether it's pc based or console based. I bought myself a PS2 a few xmas's ago and DH didn't understand why, lol. He is very into a MARVEL game on facebook, one of those comic lovers. I am RPG's all the way too, although I do enjoy a racing game every now and then. But WoW was always my weakness... I even started playing fiesta( Free MMORPG) but stopped once I started working. Oh speaking of, I have an interview Monday for a much better position :)

Good luck!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lysh said:


> Denyse- That is nice that you and DH share that in common. It is nice to have that outlet that you enjoy together.
> 
> DH and I are like peanut butter and jelly- we are very different, but seem to mesh. The downside, is we do not really have hobbies we enjoy together.
> 
> Angell- Ugh, house cleaning- I get very little (pretty much no) help in that area. DH is so busy with house construction (we have a downstairs floor he is finishing up) and the outside chores that I am left with cleaning/cooking duties.
> 
> DD and I are both sick. She is feeling better, but still cranky and a tooth is coming in. I woke up and my cold is worse. She woke up at 1 am last night and it took me 45 minutes to get her back to bed. Then I could not go back to sleep easily. It is moments like this that I am like, why do I think I can manage 2? lol

Awww I'm sorry to hear you and DD aren't feeling good. Hope you both get better soon! It's hard cause when you have kids you just don't have time to be sick!


----------



## lysh

Angell- Good luck Monday!

Denyse- lol...that is cute. My DD is always testing new things out. She is in the tantrum stage right now.....she will get upset if I have to take something from her that she should not be playing with or if I cannot pick her up right away so now she will throw herself on the floor and start kicking her hands and feed! If I do not react right away, she will stop for a few seconds and look up at me to see my reaction. She is also practicing her talking skills...she will talk and talk and talk- using emphasis with her words, moving her hands....it is hysterical. I wish I could understand her!

So dd slept well last night....I woke up at 4 with a dry hacking cough, but she slept until 530. Poor baby is sleeping now but I can hear her coughing. It dawned on me that it might not be a cold after all but ragweed allergies!!!! I do not know if this is an issue where any of you live, but we live in a valley and allergies are prevalent. I researched it, and I have all the symptoms of a ragweed allergy so I started taking Claritin today. Hopefully that will help.

MrsHM- How are you doing? Enjoying your weekend I hope!


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi ladies,
I hope you are all well.

Lysh- I'm sorry to hear that you haven't been well. It's so tough to look after yourself when you are poorly and have a LO to contend with. I've never heard of ragweed, it sounds far too exotic for where I'm from, but hopefully your new meds will help you feel better. 

I can't believe you forgot to check your OPK stick LOL. That's the life of a busy mum for you! 

Angel- Good good for your interview. A new job and new baby together would be fantastic!!

Denyse - My son likes to pull everything out of his cupboards too! He also pulls his pillow out of his cot, puts it on the floor, lays his two cuddly sheep down on the pillow and then pretends to sleep beside them. He keeps one eye open to see what I'm doing and when I tell him its not time for bed yet he throws a fake tantrum! 

Oh and BD stands for baby dancing, so as Lysh said it means doing the deed! 

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend. Anyone doing anything nice?


----------



## Angell1023

For some reason, every time I see BD I think Boogie Down, lol.

I don't know what's going on, but for the past two days I've been really moody. It's like every little thing greatly irritates me. I don't think I've ever felt like this, but I think it may have to do with a coworker getting PG. Although I'm not sure why, I'm genuinely happy for her. She wasn't trying and she's got a military bf. Why is it so hard for us, but it seems so easy for everyone else....?

So not fair...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Angell1023 said:


> For some reason, every time I see BD I think Boogie Down, lol.
> 
> I don't know what's going on, but for the past two days I've been really moody. It's like every little thing greatly irritates me. I don't think I've ever felt like this, but I think it may have to do with a coworker getting PG. Although I'm not sure why, I'm genuinely happy for her. She wasn't trying and she's got a military bf. Why is it so hard for us, but it seems so easy for everyone else....?
> 
> So not fair...

Awww hugs honey :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Wow, I am tired tonight!!! First day with students and DD was up at 4:50. I missed her like crazy!!! I am so grateful that I have a job that allows me to be home in the summer, but the transition from SAHM to working mom is tough. 

MrsHM- How was your weekend?? We did not do too much, just spent time getting ready for the workweek and trying to recover. I can't believe I forgot to check the OPK too!!! That never happened when ttc the first time! Multi-tasking with a little one does make remembering things more difficult sometimes!

Angell- It is hard when you are trying so hard to conceive and you see others around you easily getting pregnant. When I was ttc and someone I knew announced their pregnancy, I was thrilled and excited, but still felt a pang of longing/frustration that I could not also make that announcement. It is natural.....hang in there!

So I feel like I should have gotten AF already....I am now mad at myself for forgetting to check my OPK this month because now I can not be absolutely sure about my LP. :shrug:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am so nauseous today :( the next 8 days are going to be soooo long


----------



## Mrs HM

Lysh- I'm sorry you had a terrible day, it must be awful making that transition from seeing your DD every day to being a working mum again. Remember though that she will be so proud, when she gets a little older, that her mum has a career and is making a difference, so don't be too hard on yourself! 

Will you have to wait until next month to start ttc now or are you able to take your meds to increase your LP next month once you know you have Oved? That might be a stupid question, sorry!

Angel- we feel your pain! It's so hard when other people announce their good news, isn't it. I totally understand the mix of emotions you're feeling, but hopefully it'll be your turn soon to announce your BFP!

Oohhhh Denyse, FX for you...are you an early tester or do you prefer to wait it out?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> Lysh- I'm sorry you had a terrible day, it must be awful making that transition from seeing your DD every day to being a working mum again. Remember though that she will be so proud, when she gets a little older, that her mum has a career and is making a difference, so don't be too hard on yourself!
> 
> Will you have to wait until next month to start ttc now or are you able to take your meds to increase your LP next month once you know you have Oved? That might be a stupid question, sorry!
> 
> Angel- we feel your pain! It's so hard when other people announce their good news, isn't it. I totally understand the mix of emotions you're feeling, but hopefully it'll be your turn soon to announce your BFP!
> 
> Oohhhh Denyse, FX for you...are you an early tester or do you prefer to wait it out?

The earliest I can test is the 17/18...I'm going to try and hold out to the 20th. We'll see lol


----------



## lysh

Denyse- It is so hard waiting!!! I use to always say I would wait, but then I would give in and test a little early.

MrsHM- Thank you, I keep telling myself that it is for the best, but it is hard. I lost my patience with her today too which I feel terrible about...I cannot let the stress get to me and effect how I respond to my daughter. We are still planning on ttc next month (so far) and I can take the medicine once I know I OVed. 

Okay ladies- this momma is tired! Have a good night!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lysh said:


> Denyse- It is so hard waiting!!! I use to always say I would wait, but then I would give in and test a little early.
> 
> MrsHM- Thank you, I keep telling myself that it is for the best, but it is hard. I lost my patience with her today too which I feel terrible about...I cannot let the stress get to me and effect how I respond to my daughter. We are still planning on ttc next month (so far) and I can take the medicine once I know I OVed.
> 
> Okay ladies- this momma is tired! Have a good night!

I'm thinking of moving my testing up to the 17th. The first day of my last period was August 24th and my cycle is usually 28-29 days. Or do you guys think I should wait until the 19th or 20th? With my son I tested 5 days early and got a very clear positive test.

I am getting so symptoms it's freaky. I'm pretty sure I'm only 3-4 dpo, but who knows maybe I ovulated early??


----------



## Angell1023

FX for you Denyse, I've got a few days before I start checking symptoms again.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Angell1023 said:


> FX for you Denyse, I've got a few days before I start checking symptoms again.

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> MrsHM- Thank you, I keep telling myself that it is for the best, but it is hard. I lost my patience with her today too which I feel terrible about...I cannot let the stress get to me and effect how I respond to my daughter. We are still planning on ttc next month (so far) and I can take the medicine once I know I OVed.!

I always feel terrible after I've lost my temper with my DS too. It's usually when I'm tired and it's like he knows when would be the worst time to play up! I'm pretty sure all mummies lose their patience with their LO's from time-to-time. I don't imagine it'll get better as they get older; I certainly remember how I used to annoy my mum on purpose sometimes! :blush:

Not long to go now to ttc starts! I lost a little bit more weight this week, and I just keep thinking that every pound lost is taking me closer to ttc again!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Just an update on my symptoms - they just keep growing. I had a bit of red spotting, which has stopped. Keeping my fingers crossed that maybe I'm experiencing implantation and I just O'd earlier than I thought.


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> lysh said:
> 
> 
> Denyse- It is so hard waiting!!! I use to always say I would wait, but then I would give in and test a little early.
> 
> MrsHM- Thank you, I keep telling myself that it is for the best, but it is hard. I lost my patience with her today too which I feel terrible about...I cannot let the stress get to me and effect how I respond to my daughter. We are still planning on ttc next month (so far) and I can take the medicine once I know I OVed.
> 
> Okay ladies- this momma is tired! Have a good night!
> 
> I'm thinking of moving my testing up to the 17th. The first day of my last period was August 24th and my cycle is usually 28-29 days. Or do you guys think I should wait until the 19th or 20th? With my son I tested 5 days early and got a very clear positive test.
> 
> I am getting so symptoms it's freaky. I'm pretty sure I'm only 3-4 dpo, but who knows maybe I ovulated early??Click to expand...

I'm an early tester so I say test LOL! I didn't get an early positive with my son - I tested on the Monday - bfn; Wednesday - bfn and Sunday (AF one day late) bfp. I know people generally say it's best to wait until AF is late if you can, but I can't so that!

Angel - keep us updated on any symptoms you experience too!


----------



## lysh

MrsHM- Yeah, I am sure as they get older and can use words to really talk back it will be harder!!! 
Congrats on losing another pound!!!!!! TTC is getting close!!!!

Denyse- Fingers are crossed!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lysh said:


> MrsHM- Yeah, I am sure as they get older and can use words to really talk back it will be harder!!!
> Congrats on losing another pound!!!!!! TTC is getting close!!!!
> 
> Denyse- Fingers are crossed!!!!

Thanks. I'm feeling a bit down. No more symptoms - spotted stopped this morning and no sign of nausea, just a little bit of cramping earlier. I know it's early, but I have a bad feeling I'm going to get a visit from AF this month


----------



## lysh

I know it can be hard to stay positive- I would always flip between feeling positive each cycle and then not wanting to set myself up for disappointment. The cycle I did end up pregnant, I remember I was not really expecting to see a line. The only thing that indicated I might be pregnant was that my BBT temp was stayed slightly higher than normal. 

It would still be awesome if someone in our little group here got a BFP already!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lysh said:


> I know it can be hard to stay positive- I would always flip between feeling positive each cycle and then not wanting to set myself up for disappointment. The cycle I did end up pregnant, I remember I was not really expecting to see a line. The only thing that indicated I might be pregnant was that my BBT temp was stayed slightly higher than normal.
> 
> It would still be awesome if someone in our little group here got a BFP already!

The cycle before we got our bfp with our son I got a false positive (which actually were evaporation lines lol), but I was new to TTC and didn't realize it. I was so depressed when the blood test came back negative. So we stopped trying so hard. The month after we conceived. Lol, it's funny how things happen.

I know I'm not out of the running yet, and maybe the brief spotting I had earlier was implantation, it just sucks not being able to know for another 5 and a half days lol


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi. I am 34 and ttc # 2. I have a 6 year old ds and have been trying to conceive for the last 2 years. I did get a bfp in march but unfortunately miscarried at 6 weeks. I am 12 dpo today Af is due tomorrow. I have had a few symptoms this month. Frequent urination from 5dpo and sore boobs. I am not planning on testing until I am atleast a few days late ( cant stand to see anymore bfns :cry:) and my boobs are less sore today. 
I am feeling really down as I really want to give my ds a sibling. He has been asking me why he doesnt have a brother or sister as all his friends have them. Hopefully I get pregnant soon. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Nikki1979 said:


> Hi. I am 34 and ttc # 2. I have a 6 year old ds and have been trying to conceive for the last 2 years. I did get a bfp in march but unfortunately miscarried at 6 weeks. I am 12 dpo today Af is due tomorrow. I have had a few symptoms this month. Frequent urination from 5dpo and sore boobs. I am not planning on testing until I am atleast a few days late ( cant stand to see anymore bfns :cry:) and my boobs are less sore today.
> I am feeling really down as I really want to give my ds a sibling. He has been asking me why he doesnt have a brother or sister as all his friends have them. Hopefully I get pregnant soon. Good luck to everyone.

Welcome :hugs:

Sorry for your loss. I too really want to give my son a sibling. Fortunately he's not old enough to ask for one yet, he's just 20 months. 

Good luck and lots of :dust: to you. Great group of supportive ladies here :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Thanks so much. Yeah I know the support from ladies are amazing. Its so much easier to talk to people who understand what we are going through. I always get asked from people, " Arent you going to try for number 2?" " Dont you think your son needs a brother or sister?" I get so saddened by it because they dont know how much I want it.


----------



## Mrs HM

Keep thinking positive thoughts Denyse, it's still early days! Your spotting could have been IB and you might even had O'ved a day or so later than you thought...remember you are in with a good shot until AF shows!

Hi Nikki, welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been very difficult to deal with. People can be so thoughtless too - if they knew the fly-away comments they make hurt so much I'm sure they'd keep their mouths shut! Hopefully you will get your bfp soon and in the meantime you can always chat to the ladies on here as we all know how hard/frustrating/upsetting TTC can be.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> Keep thinking positive thoughts Denyse, it's still early days! Your spotting could have been IB and you might even had O'ved a day or so later than you thought...remember you are in with a good shot until AF shows!
> 
> Hi Nikki, welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been very difficult to deal with. People can be so thoughtless too - if they knew the fly-away comments they make hurt so much I'm sure they'd keep their mouths shut! Hopefully you will get your bfp soon and in the meantime you can always chat to the ladies on here as we all know how hard/frustrating/upsetting TTC can be.

Thanks hun, I appreciate the encouragement :hugs:

No more spotting so maybe that's a good sign. A bit of cramping on the left side. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Keep thinking positive thoughts Denyse, it's still early days! Your spotting could have been IB and you might even had O'ved a day or so later than you thought...remember you are in with a good shot until AF shows!
> 
> Hi Nikki, welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been very difficult to deal with. People can be so thoughtless too - if they knew the fly-away comments they make hurt so much I'm sure they'd keep their mouths shut! Hopefully you will get your bfp soon and in the meantime you can always chat to the ladies on here as we all know how hard/frustrating/upsetting TTC can be.
> 
> Thanks hun, I appreciate the encouragement :hugs:
> 
> No more spotting so maybe that's a good sign. A bit of cramping on the left side.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing really well, thanks! TTC is getting closer but I am starting to panic a little...my DH was not very supportive the first time round and I'm worried that I'll be coping largely on my own this time too. By not supportive I just mean generally useless, not in a nasty way, but he's not very good at thinking of other people and everything needs to be spelled out for him or he just doesn't think. I'm quite independent so first time I didn't realise how much I'd need his help so I'm pretty scared this time as I know what being preg/new babies involve. I wish he was more thoughtful, or considerate but it just doesn't come naturally unfortunately. 

To give you an example - I had really bad spd last time and we'd just bought a new car. A month before the baby was due we went shopping and DH parked sooo far away from the entrance to protect the new car from other drivers/parkers, even though I could barely walk! I still remind him of this on a weekly basis! 

I hope your DH is more supportive than this. From reading the preg boards last time it seems that men are either supportive or useless!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Keep thinking positive thoughts Denyse, it's still early days! Your spotting could have been IB and you might even had O'ved a day or so later than you thought...remember you are in with a good shot until AF shows!
> 
> Hi Nikki, welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been very difficult to deal with. People can be so thoughtless too - if they knew the fly-away comments they make hurt so much I'm sure they'd keep their mouths shut! Hopefully you will get your bfp soon and in the meantime you can always chat to the ladies on here as we all know how hard/frustrating/upsetting TTC can be.
> 
> Thanks hun, I appreciate the encouragement :hugs:
> 
> No more spotting so maybe that's a good sign. A bit of cramping on the left side.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing really well, thanks! TTC is getting closer but I am starting to panic a little...my DH was not very supportive the first time round and I'm worried that I'll be coping largely on my own this time too. By not supportive I just mean generally useless, not in a nasty way, but he's not very good at thinking of other people and everything needs to be spelled out for him or he just doesn't think. I'm quite independent so first time I didn't realise how much I'd need his help so I'm pretty scared this time as I know what being preg/new babies involve. I wish he was more thoughtful, or considerate but it just doesn't come naturally unfortunately.
> 
> To give you an example - I had really bad spd last time and we'd just bought a new car. A month before the baby was due we went shopping and DH parked sooo far away from the entrance to protect the new car from other drivers/parkers, even though I could barely walk! I still remind him of this on a weekly basis!
> 
> I hope your DH is more supportive than this. From reading the preg boards last time it seems that men are either supportive or useless!!!Click to expand...

I'm very luck. My DH is amazing. I could go on and on for hours to talk about all the great things he does. I'm sorry to hear yours isn't supportive. We really need that support system from them. 

I told myself I wouldn't test early, but I did a test this morning. It was negative, but I saw a second faint line - I tried to take a pic, but you can't see the faint line very well. I know it's way too early for a clear positive so I'm wondering if I am pregnant and the second line would be darker if I tried testing on Monday? I'm trying not to get too excited. I showed the test to DH and even he saw something. Nothing definite, but he saw something.


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Keep thinking positive thoughts Denyse, it's still early days! Your spotting could have been IB and you might even had O'ved a day or so later than you thought...remember you are in with a good shot until AF shows!
> 
> Hi Nikki, welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been very difficult to deal with. People can be so thoughtless too - if they knew the fly-away comments they make hurt so much I'm sure they'd keep their mouths shut! Hopefully you will get your bfp soon and in the meantime you can always chat to the ladies on here as we all know how hard/frustrating/upsetting TTC can be.
> 
> Thanks hun, I appreciate the encouragement :hugs:
> 
> No more spotting so maybe that's a good sign. A bit of cramping on the left side.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing really well, thanks! TTC is getting closer but I am starting to panic a little...my DH was not very supportive the first time round and I'm worried that I'll be coping largely on my own this time too. By not supportive I just mean generally useless, not in a nasty way, but he's not very good at thinking of other people and everything needs to be spelled out for him or he just doesn't think. I'm quite independent so first time I didn't realise how much I'd need his help so I'm pretty scared this time as I know what being preg/new babies involve. I wish he was more thoughtful, or considerate but it just doesn't come naturally unfortunately.
> 
> To give you an example - I had really bad spd last time and we'd just bought a new car. A month before the baby was due we went shopping and DH parked sooo far away from the entrance to protect the new car from other drivers/parkers, even though I could barely walk! I still remind him of this on a weekly basis!
> 
> I hope your DH is more supportive than this. From reading the preg boards last time it seems that men are either supportive or useless!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very luck. My DH is amazing. I could go on and on for hours to talk about all the great things he does. I'm sorry to hear yours isn't supportive. We really need that support system from them.
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't test early, but I did a test this morning. It was negative, but I saw a second faint line - I tried to take a pic, but you can't see the faint line very well. I know it's way too early for a clear positive so I'm wondering if I am pregnant and the second line would be darker if I tried testing on Monday? I'm trying not to get too excited. I showed the test to DH and even he saw something. Nothing definite, but he saw something.Click to expand...

Oh wow, that's very positive! I never had an evap or even hint of second line until I got my bfp, so really hoping you'll get a darker line tomorrow!!! Very excited for you!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs HM said:
> 
> 
> Keep thinking positive thoughts Denyse, it's still early days! Your spotting could have been IB and you might even had O'ved a day or so later than you thought...remember you are in with a good shot until AF shows!
> 
> Hi Nikki, welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been very difficult to deal with. People can be so thoughtless too - if they knew the fly-away comments they make hurt so much I'm sure they'd keep their mouths shut! Hopefully you will get your bfp soon and in the meantime you can always chat to the ladies on here as we all know how hard/frustrating/upsetting TTC can be.
> 
> Thanks hun, I appreciate the encouragement :hugs:
> 
> No more spotting so maybe that's a good sign. A bit of cramping on the left side.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing really well, thanks! TTC is getting closer but I am starting to panic a little...my DH was not very supportive the first time round and I'm worried that I'll be coping largely on my own this time too. By not supportive I just mean generally useless, not in a nasty way, but he's not very good at thinking of other people and everything needs to be spelled out for him or he just doesn't think. I'm quite independent so first time I didn't realise how much I'd need his help so I'm pretty scared this time as I know what being preg/new babies involve. I wish he was more thoughtful, or considerate but it just doesn't come naturally unfortunately.
> 
> To give you an example - I had really bad spd last time and we'd just bought a new car. A month before the baby was due we went shopping and DH parked sooo far away from the entrance to protect the new car from other drivers/parkers, even though I could barely walk! I still remind him of this on a weekly basis!
> 
> I hope your DH is more supportive than this. From reading the preg boards last time it seems that men are either supportive or useless!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very luck. My DH is amazing. I could go on and on for hours to talk about all the great things he does. I'm sorry to hear yours isn't supportive. We really need that support system from them.
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't test early, but I did a test this morning. It was negative, but I saw a second faint line - I tried to take a pic, but you can't see the faint line very well. I know it's way too early for a clear positive so I'm wondering if I am pregnant and the second line would be darker if I tried testing on Monday? I'm trying not to get too excited. I showed the test to DH and even he saw something. Nothing definite, but he saw something.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, that's very positive! I never had an evap or even hint of second line until I got my bfp, so really hoping you'll get a darker line tomorrow!!! Very excited for you!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, but I got a BFN this morning so i'm pretty sure it was an evap. Oh well, I'm still only 9dpo. It's hard though, I feel defeated. Too many symptoms, and no answers as of yet.


----------



## lysh

Welcome Nikki! I am sorry for you loss and frustration....two years is a long time, I am sure it gets harder and harder to see a BFN. Where are you in your cycle now?

Denyse- Sorry for the evap. :nope: Hopefully that will change again! Still holding out hope for you!!!

Angell- How are things going for you?

MrsHM- I think sometimes that men just do not think. My DH is pretty good, but there are times that I need to spell something out for him. My issue is just being overwhelmed with work, house, cooking, and dd. DH is not big on cleaning up after himself and that can be difficult.

Sorry I have not been as active the past few days- things have been crazy with work starting again and I have just been exhausted! I just got AF too...I have to check my calendar, but I feel like it came much later than usual. I really need to make sure I am keeping track of my cycle and when I OV this time!!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

10depo and still lots of symptoms. Here's a bit of an update on me:

9dpo (yesterday): very intense nausea, back ache, fatigue. At night I noticed a bit of brown discharge when I wiped - was 6 days before AF was due so didn't think it could be AF rearing her ugly head. Maybe implantation?

10dpo (today): BFN, but still early. had some red spotting (only when I wiped, and very brief). It's 7:40 pm here now and still having some brown spotting on and off. Implantation? I hope so!


----------



## Nikki1979

Denyse..fingers crossed that its implantation bleeding and u get a BFP soon. Your son is so cute!! 
As for me AF came on Saturday so was bummed as I had slightly stronger PMS symptoms this month. 
Lysh - How are you coping being away from your daughter now that you have started work? I know with me, I was the one crying and my son was just excited to see other kids


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Nikki1979 said:


> Denyse..fingers crossed that its implantation bleeding and u get a BFP soon. Your son is so cute!!
> As for me AF came on Saturday so was bummed as I had slightly stronger PMS symptoms this month.
> Lysh - How are you coping being away from your daughter now that you have started work? I know with me, I was the one crying and my son was just excited to see other kids

Thanks hun :hugs:

BFN again this morning :( Was spotting when I took the test, but now nothing. I'm getting a little frustrated. I'm wondering if I miscalculated my dates. I'm not sure at this point, I just want an answer


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Ladies - I'm new to this site and am wondering if I can join your group. I am 35, I have a 2yr old son and my DH and I are currently ttc for our second. I had an ectopic pregnancy before my son and last year had a mc at 8wks. I am now on my second cycle of 50mg of clomid.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Hi Ladies - I'm new to this site and am wondering if I can join your group. I am 35, I have a 2yr old son and my DH and I are currently ttc for our second. I had an ectopic pregnancy before my son and last year had a mc at 8wks. I am now on my second cycle of 50mg of clomid.

Welcome :)

My son is 20 months and this is our first cycle TTC for #2. Sorry to hear about your ectopic and mc :hugs:


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Denyse - Thank you for the welcome. I just re-read my post and realize that I listed my age at 35. I'm 36. I think I was so excited to try to join you all. My son is now 27 months. He is cute but a handful, lol. 
I now have a great OB/GYN who after over 20 years of ovarian cysts has diagnosed me with PCOS. I have diabetes and has been very well controlled for a while now (I now have an insulin pump). I also have a thyroid problem and with the help of a good endocrinologist have that in good control as well. 
We have been ttc since about June 2012. I think we now have a better chance with my new doctor. I have an ultrasound tomorrow to check my follicles. Keeping my fingers crossed that the Clomid is doing what it is supposed and I get good news.
Well I think that I've talked quite a bit so I will close out for now. Good luck on your ttc journey! Thank you again for the welcome. :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Hi Denyse - Thank you for the welcome. I just re-read my post and realize that I listed my age at 35. I'm 36. I think I was so excited to try to join you all. My son is now 27 months. He is cute but a handful, lol.
> I now have a great OB/GYN who after over 20 years of ovarian cysts has diagnosed me with PCOS. I have diabetes and has been very well controlled for a while now (I now have an insulin pump). I also have a thyroid problem and with the help of a good endocrinologist have that in good control as well.
> We have been ttc since about June 2012. I think we now have a better chance with my new doctor. I have an ultrasound tomorrow to check my follicles. Keeping my fingers crossed that the Clomid is doing what it is supposed and I get good news.
> Well I think that I've talked quite a bit so I will close out for now. Good luck on your ttc journey! Thank you again for the welcome. :flower:

Thanks :) :witch: is due on Sunday and I hope she stays away! I've been spotting since last Sunday.


----------



## skarcm2010

Denyse - Keeping my fingers crossed that :witch: stays away.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Denyse - Keeping my fingers crossed that :witch: stays away.

Thanks hun. I'm a little scared though. I noticed red spotting this morning with tiny clots :cry:


----------



## skarcm2010

Oh gosh, I hate to hear that. Some how AF seems to think we like her presence more than we do. Keep us posted.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Just brown spotting again, no more red...so confused :wacko:


----------



## Nikki1979

DenyseGiguere said:


> Just brown spotting again, no more red...so confused :wacko:

Denyse - Have u tested again? If the spotting is no longer red, its a good sign. I was spotting with my son and the doctor said as long as it doesnt soak up a whole pad its usually nothing. Praying that you get your bfp soon. Do you temp or use OPKs?

skarcm2010 - Welcome :flower:. I am so sorry for your loss. I know how depressing it is. I lost a baby too this year and have been trying again for 6 months with no luck. 

My cycles are pretty regular. I used to get my period every 25 days for almost 2 years but now I have noticed that they have changed to 26 days ( after the miscarriage). I was using the cheap internet ovulation strips but last month decided to buy the clearblue fertility monitor. I got a high on day 12 and a peak on day 13 and I think I ovulate on the first day of my peak as I had ovulation pains so my luteal phase is 12/13 days. 

My hubby had a semen analysis done which was all good. I had a HSG done and my tubes are all good and clear and no sign of pcos but dont know why its taking so long. Nothing has changed apart from the fact that I am 30 pounds heavier than my first pregnancy. I am 5ft 4 and weighed 105 lbs when i conceived my son and I conceived him in the first month of trying. Now I am 135 - still within normal weight but am trying to lose to see if it helps.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Nikki1979 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Just brown spotting again, no more red...so confused :wacko:
> 
> Denyse - Have u tested again? If the spotting is no longer red, its a good sign. I was spotting with my son and the doctor said as long as it doesnt soak up a whole pad its usually nothing. Praying that you get your bfp soon. Do you temp or use OPKs?
> 
> skarcm2010 - Welcome :flower:. I am so sorry for your loss. I know how depressing it is. I lost a baby too this year and have been trying again for 6 months with no luck.
> 
> My cycles are pretty regular. I used to get my period every 25 days for almost 2 years but now I have noticed that they have changed to 26 days ( after the miscarriage). I was using the cheap internet ovulation strips but last month decided to buy the clearblue fertility monitor. I got a high on day 12 and a peak on day 13 and I think I ovulate on the first day of my peak as I had ovulation pains so my luteal phase is 12/13 days.
> 
> My hubby had a semen analysis done which was all good. I had a HSG done and my tubes are all good and clear and no sign of pcos but dont know why its taking so long. Nothing has changed apart from the fact that I am 30 pounds heavier than my first pregnancy. I am 5ft 4 and weighed 105 lbs when i conceived my son and I conceived him in the first month of trying. Now I am 135 - still within normal weight but am trying to lose to see if it helps.Click to expand...

The spotting barely shows, only when I wipe, so haven't used a pad. It was bright red this morning with a few clots (no pain or anything). Throughout the day it went back to brown and a bit of dark red with no clots. Again today there's some red but brown as well. Again no pad and no pain. I'm hoping this is a good sign that maybe implantation has taken place and perhaps I will just spot for a while and hopefully still get my BFP?

I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Sept 8 - AF isn't due until Sunday or Monday so I know there's still lots of time to test. I might try again tomorrow or wait until the weekend. We'll see how patient I am lol. :haha:


----------



## skarcm2010

Hello - I hope everyone is hanging in there.

I had my u/s today and I have 2 follicles that are about half way there. My doc has ordered another round of 50mg Clomid to be started tonight and then I have another u/s on Tuesday to see if the extra Clomid progressed things. If not or if I don't get pregnant this cycle then she said she will switch me to Femara next cycle.

Denyse - anything new?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Hello - I hope everyone is hanging in there.
> 
> I had my u/s today and I have 2 follicles that are about half way there. My doc has ordered another round of 50mg Clomid to be started tonight and then I have another u/s on Tuesday to see if the extra Clomid progressed things. If not or if I don't get pregnant this cycle then she said she will switch me to Femara next cycle.
> 
> Denyse - anything new?

I was stupid and tested with a digital this morning...of course BFN. 

This morning I am still spotting, but had to put a pad on when I got to work. It's dark red now and since I've put the pad on (about 4 hours ago) there's only a few speck of red/pink on it. I'm not in any pain, no cramps or anything. I'm sooo confused :cry:


----------



## skarcm2010

Denyse - it all sounds very confusing to me too. I feel for you. This sounds like a very weird cycle. I hope you finally find out something either way soon so that you won't have to keep worrying.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Denyse - it all sounds very confusing to me too. I feel for you. This sounds like a very weird cycle. I hope you finally find out something either way soon so that you won't have to keep worrying.

Thanks. I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking this is strange...

The spotting is much lighter now. A co-worker of mine told me that when she was pregnant her doctor told her that it's normal for some women to spot until the fertiilized egg is fully implanted, and that this can take up to a week. As long as it's not heavy and you're not in pain it can be normal. I'm wondering if that's what is going on? The spotting has lessened quite a bit in the last hour.


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi ladies,
I hope you are all well.

Denyse - I hope you get some answers soon. The tww is the worst time I think and the only thing we can do is wait it out which is just awful! 

Lysh- how are you doing hun? It's been a while since you've been on; I hope all is OK?

Skarcm2010 - Hi there! Welcome to the thread. Can I ask what Clomid is for? I think it's to related to ovulation, is that right?? It's good that you have a doctor that you can feel confident in, hopefully you will get your bfp soon.


I mentioned to my DH that I was in my fertile window a few days ago and we decided to bring ttc forward, so we are now officially ttc #2 too! Babydust to us all!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> Hi ladies,
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> Denyse - I hope you get some answers soon. The tww is the worst time I think and the only thing we can do is wait it out which is just awful!
> 
> Lysh- how are you doing hun? It's been a while since you've been on; I hope all is OK?
> 
> Skarcm2010 - Hi there! Welcome to the thread. Can I ask what Clomid is for? I think it's to related to ovulation, is that right?? It's good that you have a doctor that you can feel confident in, hopefully you will get your bfp soon.
> 
> 
> I mentioned to my DH that I was in my fertile window a few days ago and we decided to bring ttc forward, so we are now officially ttc #2 too! Babydust to us all!

Hooray!! lots of :dust: your way!

Still no AF signs - no cramping or pain at all, which is weird for me. Still spotting brown discharge, but not a lot. Hoping this is still a good sign!


----------



## Mrs HM

As long as AF is absent you're in with a shot. Hope this is implantation and you get your bfp soon.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Well ladies, I finally received an answer this morning. I got my :bfp:!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130922_033533_866.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skarcm2010

Denyse - Hooray!!!!! I'm so excited for you. Good luck and keep me posted on how you are doing.

Mrs HM - Yay for starting TTC #2. I have PCOS which causes me to have irregular or missing cycles and I don't ovulate on my own. The Clomid helps me ovulate. This is my second cycle on Clomid. I took 50mg on CD5-9 and then had a u/s for follicle check. My doc says it looks good and I'm on track to ovulate around the same time as last month, but she wanted me to take a second round for this cycle as a boost to see if we could try and make sure that I ovulate. I have another u/s on Tuesday to see if the extra Clomid did anything.


----------



## Mrs HM

DenyseGiguere said:


> Well ladies, I finally received an answer this morning. I got my :bfp:!!! :happydance:

Wow..congratulations Denyse! You must be over the moon! How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs HM

skarcm2010 said:


> Denyse - Hooray!!!!! I'm so excited for you. Good luck and keep me posted on how you are doing.
> 
> Mrs HM - Yay for starting TTC #2. I have PCOS which causes me to have irregular or missing cycles and I don't ovulate on my own. The Clomid helps me ovulate. This is my second cycle on Clomid. I took 50mg on CD5-9 and then had a u/s for follicle check. My doc says it looks good and I'm on track to ovulate around the same time as last month, but she wanted me to take a second round for this cycle as a boost to see if we could try and make sure that I ovulate. I have another u/s on Tuesday to see if the extra Clomid did anything.

Thanks for explaining that for me. I've seen a lot of ladies mention it in different threads so it must be very common. Hopefully you will have good news on Tuesday!! FX for you.


----------



## skarcm2010

I had my u/s today and my uterine lining is good, but no dominant follicles. There are a few that could still mature and cause ovulation. I was told to not take my last clomid pill as I'm really close to having Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). I go for my progesterone test either Monday or Tuesday. If I don't get pregnant this cycle then it is on to Femara for me as Clomid is to dangerous for me. I guess now it is just wait and see. So not bad news, but not good news either.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Unfortunately I have been bleeding since this morning (started out just red tinged mucus, now it looks heavier), I don't know what's going on :cry: But it doesn't look like AF so I don't know what's going on. I'm scared I'm having a chemical or something is wrong. Anyone experience this??


----------



## Nikki1979

DenyseGiguere said:


> Unfortunately I have been bleeding since this morning (started out just red tinged mucus, now it looks heavier), I don't know what's going on :cry: But it doesn't look like AF so I don't know what's going on. I'm scared I'm having a chemical or something is wrong. Anyone experience this??[/QUOT
> 
> Denyse - How are u feeling today? Hope the bleeding has stopped :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Denyse- Oh no.....how scary. :( Thinking of you- keep us updated. I have had two situations where I bled: the first time I had a m/c @ 5 weeks. The second time I spotted for two weeks, stopped at week 7 and continued to have a healthy pregnancy. I am crossing my fingers everything turns out okay!

MrsHM- Congrats on starting!!!!!!!!! I am monitoring myself closely and we will see if we will start this cycle or the next one. With BFing, my cycles are still off.

I will read more and catch up later- sorry I have not been as active. With the start of work and DD teething (6 coming in at once) we have been pretty exhausted and running on fumes.


----------



## skarcm2010

My doctor emailed me last night and thinks I still have a chance at ovulation this cycle, but probably a slim one. She did say that ovulation could be delayed a few days to a week due to the extra round of clomid. The doctor at my u/s told me to get some OPK's and start them. Normally I don't use them as my PCOS causes them to all be positive, but I thought what the heck and bought some. I took one last night and it was negative, which gave me a little hope that they might work this time. My progesterone test got pushed back to next Friday to account for the (hopefully) delay in ovulation. I'm really hoping that this cycle isn't a total waste. Now it is just wait and see.

Denyse - let us all know how everything is going. We are all thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> My doctor emailed me last night and thinks I still have a chance at ovulation this cycle, but probably a slim one. She did say that ovulation could be delayed a few days to a week due to the extra round of clomid. The doctor at my u/s told me to get some OPK's and start them. Normally I don't use them as my PCOS causes them to all be positive, but I thought what the heck and bought some. I took one last night and it was negative, which gave me a little hope that they might work this time. My progesterone test got pushed back to next Friday to account for the (hopefully) delay in ovulation. I'm really hoping that this cycle isn't a total waste. Now it is just wait and see.
> 
> Denyse - let us all know how everything is going. We are all thinking of you and hoping for the best.

Thank you hun :hugs: hope all goes well for you too. Am thinking of you


----------



## lysh

Wow, we have all been quiet!!!! How are you ladies doing???
Denyse- How is everything??? 

MrsHM- How is ttc going??? Are you symptom spotting yet?? 

Skarcm- Good luck- I guess you do not have your progesterone results back. TTC is so much more stressful when there are other issues involved!

DH and I were going to start trying the next time I OVed (which would be this week) but DD has been having such bad nights with this teething and I am too exhausted. I feel like we keep pushing it back! ugh


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi Lysh,
I'm fine, thanks. Yes I've started symptom spotting and testing, even though it's far too early! I just can't help it and I've fallen back tinto obsessive testing already. I actually said to my DH yesterday that if we didn't get a bfp this cycle that we should maybe wait a few months to try again (for various reasons)...then couldn't believe how disappointed I felt when I saw no line on the test this morning! So if AF shows next weekend, it's on to using the OPKs etc.

Sorry to hear that your LO has been having a hard time with her teeth coming through. Hopefully it won't last long and you can get to ttc#2 before long!

Denyse - hope all is OK with you?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm doing OK. Had my ultrasound on Friday - won't get the results until next week, but for the past 2 days my bleeding/spotting has really decreased. This morning there's none insight :happydance: I think the worst is over. My husband and I are looking forward to trying again this month. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## skarcm2010

lysh - good luck with your DD and teething, I know how awful teething can be. Plus those kind of things seem to pop up at the most inopportune times.

Mrs HM - sorry to hear about the BFN.

Denyse - here's to hoping the worst is behind you and that everything will be ok for you to move forward.

I finally got a positive OPK this morning and I think it is a real one. All of the other one's were negative (which is rare for me). My progesterone test was supposed to be this Monday, then after my u/s my doctor pushed it back to this coming Friday. I have put in an email to her to see if Friday would still work with the +OPK this morning. I will be waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## Mrs HM

Denyse - I'm really glad the worst seems to be over. Hopefully you and your DH can look to the future and start ttc again over you are ready. I hope your ultrasound results are ok too.

Skarcm - That's good news about O, I hope your doctor gets back to you asap. Keep us updated.

For my news - I got my bfp this afternoon so barring any complications our #2 is on his/her way! I'll try to post a pic, but I've been telling my DH since last Thursday that I think I'm pregnant as I just knew this time...the neg tests made me doubt myself but I used a first response after lunch today and the line came up right away. That was a much quicker journey than I had anticipated! AF is/was due on Friday or Saturday, but I have been feeling sick for almost a week and I just knew! Poor DH was hoping for a good few months of ttc activity!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> Denyse - I'm really glad the worst seems to be over. Hopefully you and your DH can look to the future and start ttc again over you are ready. I hope your ultrasound results are ok too.
> 
> Skarcm - That's good news about O, I hope your doctor gets back to you asap. Keep us updated.
> 
> For my news - I got my bfp this afternoon so barring any complications our #2 is on his/her way! I'll try to post a pic, but I've been telling my DH since last Thursday that I think I'm pregnant as I just knew this time...the neg tests made me doubt myself but I used a first response after lunch today and the line came up right away. That was a much quicker journey than I had anticipated! AF is/was due on Friday or Saturday, but I have been feeling sick for almost a week and I just knew! Poor DH was hoping for a good few months of ttc activity!

Awww congrats!!! :happydance:

Not so great news for me, I've been diagnosed with PCOS. Not sure what our plan is yet, we are off to the doctors this morning.


----------



## skarcm2010

Mrs HM - Congrats on your BFP!!! Please keep us posted on how you are doing.

Denyse - I have PCOS and know what a downer the news can be. Keep us posted on how everything goes.


----------



## lysh

Wow MrsHM- I am so glad that it happened so quickly for you!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lysh

So DH and I officially skipped ttc for this cycle. Mixed emotions about it.


----------



## Starflower

Hi, wondered if I can join this thread. Hubby and I have just started ttc #2 :) I've just had a coil removed and had period a couple of days later which has just finished, but not sure how long it will take for my hormone levels to settle and so no idea how long it will be before anything happens. Any ideas? :)
Hope anyone trying this month gets a BFP :) and lots of baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Starflower said:


> Hi, wondered if I can join this thread. Hubby and I have just started ttc #2 :) I've just had a coil removed and had period a couple of days later which has just finished, but not sure how long it will take for my hormone levels to settle and so no idea how long it will be before anything happens. Any ideas? :)
> Hope anyone trying this month gets a BFP :) and lots of baby dust to everyone :)

Welcome :)

We just started TTC #2 as well - October will be our second cycle. 

lots of :dust: your way


----------



## lysh

Of course Starflower! I am not as active as I would like to be due to craziness right now- but sending baby dust your way.

How is everyone doing??

MrsHM- How are you feeling? Excited, nervous, a mix???


----------



## Nikki1979

MrsHM - Wow Congrats!! Glad it happened so quickly for you 

Denyse - So sorry abt the PCOS diagnosis. Think positive sweety. Hugs

Starflower - Welcome. Hope you get a BFP soon.

I am about 7/8 Dpo today and no symptoms yet. I guess I am out this month as well. I was down with a cold last 2 weeks so didnt really get a chance to bed as much.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mrs HM

lysh said:


> MrsHM- How are you feeling? Excited, nervous, a mix???

All of the above. At little shocked that i happened so quickly, we really thought it would be months and months like last time. I'm starting to get excited though and I do feel really blessed to have another addition to our family. 

And thanks for all your good wishes and your support do far...I hope you know that I'll be checking in on this thread to see how you are all doing. Hopefully I'll see you in 1st trimester really soon!

Good luck and babydust to all you lovely ladies.

Here's my confirmation!
  



Attached Files:







2013-10-01 20.20.02.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs HM said:


> lysh said:
> 
> 
> MrsHM- How are you feeling? Excited, nervous, a mix???
> 
> All of the above. At little shocked that i happened so quickly, we really thought it would be months and months like last time. I'm starting to get excited though and I do feel really blessed to have another addition to our family.
> 
> And thanks for all your good wishes and your support do far...I hope you know that I'll be checking in on this thread to see how you are all doing. Hopefully I'll see you in 1st trimester really soon!
> 
> Good luck and babydust to all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Here's my confirmation!Click to expand...

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## skarcm2010

I took a test this morning and it was negative. I think I'm about 10dpo today. I will test again in a few days, but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. I think it will probably be on to Femara for me.

Any updates from anyone?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> I took a test this morning and it was negative. I think I'm about 10dpo today. I will test again in a few days, but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. I think it will probably be on to Femara for me.
> 
> Any updates from anyone?

Hi hun, good to hear from you. Still sending lots of :dust: your way for this cycle. It's not over yet!

Me, I've been googling too much (my husband has threatened to take away my internet lol). Even though my doctor didn't say I had PCOS, just some polycystic ovaries, I'm still convinced I'm never going to ovulate again lol. I had watery CM for 3-4 days now there's nothing at all, just very dry. I'm waiting for some cramps to kick in so I can feel some relief and know I ovulated. We are giving :sex: one more shot tonight (got 3 tries in already since Friday). Hoping we didn't miss our fertile window. Maybe I ovulated early or I'm going to ovulate late. Who knows. I'm trying to stay relaxed, but it's hard! :lol:


----------



## skarcm2010

DenyseGiguere said:


> skarcm2010 said:
> 
> 
> I took a test this morning and it was negative. I think I'm about 10dpo today. I will test again in a few days, but I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. I think it will probably be on to Femara for me.
> 
> Any updates from anyone?
> 
> Hi hun, good to hear from you. Still sending lots of :dust: your way for this cycle. It's not over yet!
> 
> Me, I've been googling too much (my husband has threatened to take away my internet lol). Even though my doctor didn't say I had PCOS, just some polycystic ovaries, I'm still convinced I'm never going to ovulate again lol. I had watery CM for 3-4 days now there's nothing at all, just very dry. I'm waiting for some cramps to kick in so I can feel some relief and know I ovulated. We are giving :sex: one more shot tonight (got 3 tries in already since Friday). Hoping we didn't miss our fertile window. Maybe I ovulated early or I'm going to ovulate late. Who knows. I'm trying to stay relaxed, but it's hard! :lol:Click to expand...

I'm hoping it all works out for you. Having polycystic ovaries really puts a damper on baby making. Glad you got in a few days of BD just to cover your bases. My husband has threatened to take away my computer privileges as well. O:) I think I'm going to test again on Sunday and whatever that says I will just go with it.


----------



## lysh

Hey ladies! The last few weeks continue to be exhausting....DD is still teething, had a cold (finally getting over it) and sleep has been rough. I feel like I am back to when she was 4 1/2 months old and I started back to work while waking up every 2 1/2 hours. I was partial cosleeping with her to get some sleep and now she wants to sleep with mommy ALL night. ugh We will have to work on this.

Good news is that my luteal phase is back to 9 days. Still not great, but that is where I was at when I was ttc my dd. SO hopefully if DH and I can get some energy we can start TTC.


----------



## skarcm2010

lysh said:


> Hey ladies! The last few weeks continue to be exhausting....DD is still teething, had a cold (finally getting over it) and sleep has been rough. I feel like I am back to when she was 4 1/2 months old and I started back to work while waking up every 2 1/2 hours. I was partial cosleeping with her to get some sleep and now she wants to sleep with mommy ALL night. ugh We will have to work on this.
> 
> Good news is that my luteal phase is back to 9 days. Still not great, but that is where I was at when I was ttc my dd. SO hopefully if DH and I can get some energy we can start TTC.

Hi Lysh- sounds like things are going a little better. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## skarcm2010

I'm on CD37 and no sign of AF and HPT's are still negative. I've put in an email to my doctor to see how long she wants me to wait before she gives me Provera again. ARG!

Any updates from anyone?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> I'm on CD37 and no sign of AF and HPT's are still negative. I've put in an email to my doctor to see how long she wants me to wait before she gives me Provera again. ARG!
> 
> Any updates from anyone?

Hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:

I'm about 5dpo and having cramps, haha never been so happy to experience them lol!! I'm having twinges, heart burn, pretty much every symptom I had last month (though last month I didn't have the cramps). I just really hope I'm not going to have a cycle like last month - whenever I go to the washroom I always check to make sure I'm not spotting - so far so good!


----------



## skarcm2010

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm about 5dpo and having cramps, haha never been so happy to experience them lol!! I'm having twinges, heart burn, pretty much every symptom I had last month (though last month I didn't have the cramps). I just really hope I'm not going to have a cycle like last month - whenever I go to the washroom I always check to make sure I'm not spotting - so far so good!

All of that sounds pretty good. Keep us posted.

AFM: My doctor replied yesterday to give my body one more week for AF to arrive. She is confident that AF will come on her own because my progesterone was so high. So now I just wait, arg!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm about 5dpo and having cramps, haha never been so happy to experience them lol!! I'm having twinges, heart burn, pretty much every symptom I had last month (though last month I didn't have the cramps). I just really hope I'm not going to have a cycle like last month - whenever I go to the washroom I always check to make sure I'm not spotting - so far so good!
> 
> All of that sounds pretty good. Keep us posted.
> 
> AFM: My doctor replied yesterday to give my body one more week for AF to arrive. She is confident that AF will come on her own because my progesterone was so high. So now I just wait, arg!Click to expand...

:hugs: the waiting game is the worst. Hope she comes soon so you can go on to next month.

More cramping and twinges this morning. Makes me feel normal ha ha. 4 more days till I can start testing, my husband has marked it down in his phone lol. He's also keeping track of my symptoms lol. I told him I shouldn't have to do everything haha ;)


----------



## skarcm2010

Denyse - that is funny that your DH is keeping track of your symptoms. I'm so hoping that you get a BFP and it is a good little sticky bean.

AFM: AF arrived today. I pick up my first prescription of Femara tonight and start it on Friday. I also have my u/s for follicle check scheduled for Oct 29th. I'm hoping we see a good one!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Denyse - that is funny that your DH is keeping track of your symptoms. I'm so hoping that you get a BFP and it is a good little sticky bean.
> 
> AFM: AF arrived today. I pick up my first prescription of Femara tonight and start it on Friday. I also have my u/s for follicle check scheduled for Oct 29th. I'm hoping we see a good one!

Thanks hun, still 4 days until I can start testing. Cramps were really fierce today.

What does Femara do? Good luck at your u/s on the 29th. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, could I join you? I'm 33 and on first cycle of ttc number 2!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies, could I join you? I'm 33 and on first cycle of ttc number 2!

Welcome :)

We are on our second cycle for #2 and I'm 29. 

Best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks denyse, good luck this cycle! X


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Mrs W - Welcome! I'm 36 and we are TTC for #2. This will be my 3rd medicated cycle.

Denyse: I don't know much about Femara, but my doctor said that it should help isolate one follicle to help it become dominate for ovulation. The Clomid was effecting all of the follicles and almost gave me ovarian hyper stimulation. I start Femara tomorrow so we will see what happens.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Hi Mrs W - Welcome! I'm 36 and we are TTC for #2. This will be my 3rd medicated cycle.
> 
> Denyse: I don't know much about Femara, but my doctor said that it should help isolate one follicle to help it become dominate for ovulation. The Clomid was effecting all of the follicles and almost gave me ovarian hyper stimulation. I start Femara tomorrow so we will see what happens.

Good luck with it!!!! :hugs:

A girl from our baby group (when I was pregnant with Noah) just had her second baby. I'm feeling really depressed today. Apparently a few of the other ladies in our group are pregnant too. Ugh. Just feeling down today.


----------



## skarcm2010

DenyseGiguere said:


> Good luck with it!!!! :hugs:
> 
> A girl from our baby group (when I was pregnant with Noah) just had her second baby. I'm feeling really depressed today. Apparently a few of the other ladies in our group are pregnant too. Ugh. Just feeling down today.

Hi Denyse: :hugs: I know that is hard. One of my sisters in law has a daughter that is the same age as my son. Her and her husband wanted to start trying for #2 and they got pregnant the first month. She is 12wks now and has a super cute baby bump. I'm happy for her, but then it is a reminder of our struggles. I'm trying to not let her know that I feel a little down every time I see her. 

Tonight will be my first dose of Femara, so here's to a new cycle and new meds!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with it!!!! :hugs:
> 
> A girl from our baby group (when I was pregnant with Noah) just had her second baby. I'm feeling really depressed today. Apparently a few of the other ladies in our group are pregnant too. Ugh. Just feeling down today.
> 
> Hi Denyse: :hugs: I know that is hard. One of my sisters in law has a daughter that is the same age as my son. Her and her husband wanted to start trying for #2 and they got pregnant the first month. She is 12wks now and has a super cute baby bump. I'm happy for her, but then it is a reminder of our struggles. I'm trying to not let her know that I feel a little down every time I see her.
> 
> Tonight will be my first dose of Femara, so here's to a new cycle and new meds!Click to expand...

I'm glad we're buddies :) I hope we both get our BFP's really soon.

I'm 8dpo, and so far no spotting like last month. Even if I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'll just be happy with a normal AF!


----------



## lysh

Hi ladies!!! Okay- still not sleeping over here, but I am going to try to be more active in the group again. I am oving tomorrow or Tuesday, and DH and I are just going to go for it. 

Denyse- It is hard when you see others getting pregnant so easily. I am nervous about this ttc journey now that IU am 35. A friend of mine got pregnant after one try. Hang in there!

Skarcm- I have never heard of Femara- do you have to deal with side effects?

Who else is still in this group? I lost track. :blush:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Had a BFN this morning, and now since late this morning bad cramping. I think AF is on route :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear about af :-( it's always hard when you a ttc and friends start announcing their pregnancies. Heaps of baby dust, come on ladies lets make this month our month! 

I've got flu, horrible cold and cough so on idea how I'm going to tempt hubby to bd tonight!!!!!!! Yuck x


----------



## lysh

Denyse- I am sorry, I think that is the worst part of the TTC cycle. Once AF goes away, hope kind of comes back for another chance at ttc, but that period of time when AF is coming just plain stinks!!!

Hi Mrs. W! I love your positive attitude!!! This will be our official first month TTC. We put it off for a couple cycles (started work again and DD is going through some nasty teething so we have been sleep deprived), so I am feeling excited/nervous!!!

Good luck tonight- it stinks when sickness come around the time you need to do the deed!!!! 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Not paying attention to my body - it just plays tricks on us. The cramping comes and goes, but no other signs AF is coming. I'm going to try and stay positive until the :witch: shows her face. 

Hope everyone is having a great night. I will update in the morning with any news.

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## skarcm2010

Lysh: The generic for Femara is Letrozole, which seems to be how most women know it. There are side effects with it, but from what I've read most women have less side effects on the Letrozole (Femara) than on Clomid. So far I've taken 3 doses and nothing crazy yet. Sorry to hear about the teething, that is so hard when they are going through that.

Mrs H: sorry about the flu, I hope you get to feeling better soon.

Denyse: Keeping my fingers crossed that AF stays away.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had another BFN this morning, but giving up yet. AF is not due for 3 days. 

Hope everyone has a great Monday.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks lysh! It's our first cycle officially ttc too so I'm feeling really upbeat & excited! I came off the pill in June but I've only just stopped bf so just had my first period. 

Def not out till af turns up denyse, keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## lysh

Wow.....the whole website is different!

Mrs. W- How are you feeling??? This is our first cycle trying too...today is my OV day.....so the 2ww is starting!!!!!

Denyse- Any news?

Skarcm- Where are you now in your cycle?

With the sleep deprivation issues lately, DH and I only had a chance to try once, but it is better than nothing!!!! That would be 2 days before OVing, so we shall see!!! If I do not get a BFP this month, then hopefully we can step up the game next month.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lysh said:


> Wow.....the whole website is different!
> 
> Mrs. W- How are you feeling??? This is our first cycle trying too...today is my OV day.....so the 2ww is starting!!!!!
> 
> Denyse- Any news?
> 
> Skarcm- Where are you now in your cycle?
> 
> With the sleep deprivation issues lately, DH and I only had a chance to try once, but it is better than nothing!!!! That would be 2 days before OVing, so we shall see!!! If I do not get a BFP this month, then hopefully we can step up the game next month.

AF was due today, but still no signs she's going to show...not testing again for a couple of days as I just keep getting BFN's...terrible cramps though the past 3 days. I'm worried that one of my cysts on my ovaries might have ruptured. But no bleeding and no fever or anything so I don't know what's going on. I'm in limbo right now.


----------



## skarcm2010

lysh: I'm on CD10 and started OPK's yesterday and both yesterday and today were negative. I'm happy about that as it means they will work for me this cycle (sometimes my PCOS causes them to all be +). Tuesday is my u/s for follicle check; keeping my fingers crossed that it looks good. I agree with you at least you and DH got one time in. good luck to you this cycle.

Denyse: waiting for a BFP or AF to arrive can make one totally crazy. Let us know how your next test comes out.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> lysh: I'm on CD10 and started OPK's yesterday and both yesterday and today were negative. I'm happy about that as it means they will work for me this cycle (sometimes my PCOS causes them to all be +). Tuesday is my u/s for follicle check; keeping my fingers crossed that it looks good. I agree with you at least you and DH got one time in. good luck to you this cycle.
> 
> Denyse: waiting for a BFP or AF to arrive can make one totally crazy. Let us know how your next test comes out.

No AF, I did test with a cheapie this morning and it was negative. No bleeding but now having some creamy discharge. Not sure what's going on. Still in limbo until something happens.

How are you?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies! 

I'm still feeling rough grrr. Sat on the sofa feeling sorry for myself! Got a cosy wkend at home though so that should help. 

Denyse I hope you get some answers soon, hopefully a bfp but if not af so that you can start again. The waiting is horrible. Keep busy though and have a nice weekend. X

Scarcm keeping fingers crossed for your follicle check. Hope it's all good news. 

Lysh you never know it only takes once do you might have been lucky!! I didn't like the website changes, if you want to, you can change it back, I did. I think you go to user cp, edit options and scroll right down and for skin pick bnb momtastic. There's a thread somewhere on how to get the old purple one back.

Afm, we've kept up our bding every other day and I will ov in the next week. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pretty sure the :witch: is here. Not red blood, but brown. I'm worried now that I didn't ovulate at all. Isn't that what brown blood instead of a period means? I read that somewhere. Now I'm just depressed :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Could it be an implantation bleed? Mine was bright red but I hear its common they are brown/ pink? 

If you want to be sure you are oving I would recommend temping. When we ttc #1 I was worried I wasn't oving as I only have one ovary. Temping made me realise I def did ov and that month I got preg!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs W 11 said:


> Could it be an implantation bleed? Mine was bright red but I hear its common they are brown/ pink?
> 
> If you want to be sure you are oving I would recommend temping. When we ttc #1 I was worried I wasn't oving as I only have one ovary. Temping made me realise I def did ov and that month I got preg!

My husband actually told me he would go by me a BBT so we could start temping. I think he knows how upset I was.

And I'm not sure this is my period...it's still just brown.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh bless you hun :hugs: I would recommend getting the bbt and temp next cycle if this is af, but in the meantime ill keep my fingers crossed for you that it isn't!! X


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh bless you hun :hugs: I would recommend getting the bbt and temp next cycle if this is af, but in the meantime ill keep my fingers crossed for you that it isn't!! X

Thanks hun. I think it's too late for IB for me though, AF was due 2 days ago. But I guess I could have ovulated late. At this point I don't know, and I guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Mrs W 11

You never know, when I temped I oved on cd20 so 6 days later than average. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh and ib happened at 11 dpo x


----------



## lysh

Mrs W- Sometimes we need those weekends to just feel sad...the key is picking ourselves back up and continuing to move on ahead! :flower: That is great you and DH are bding so much!!! DH and I are just too tired for that! lol I know it sounds pathetic, but after 15 months of not sleeping well and recent set-backs in DDs sleep, we just can't!!! 

With DD, we ended up only BDing once that cycle and that is the cycle we got pregnant! lol So it is true, never know!!!!

Denyse- ugh, the waiting is rough. I did BBT as well with DD. Taking Charge of Your Fertility is a great book that helped me a lot with that. 

Skarcm- That is great then that you are getting negatives on your OPKs!!! Glad there is hope this cycle!!!!!

So right now I am just on the wait.....have to start progesterone tomorrow and then see what happens!


----------



## skarcm2010

Lysh: keeping my fingers crossed for you. It would be great if you get your BFP so that you wouldn't have to keep worrying about it while DD is teething. 

Mrs W: hopefully you will O soon and all the BD'ing will help you catch the eggie this cycle.

Denyse: Any news? Sometimes I get the brown right before AF arrives, but I will keep my fingers crossed that AF will just stay away and you get your BFP.

AFM: My OPK was positive this morning and I'm excited because my ultrasound tomorrow. I'm hoping we either see a good follicle or that they confirm ovulation.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Lysh: keeping my fingers crossed for you. It would be great if you get your BFP so that you wouldn't have to keep worrying about it while DD is teething.
> 
> Mrs W: hopefully you will O soon and all the BD'ing will help you catch the eggie this cycle.
> 
> Denyse: Any news? Sometimes I get the brown right before AF arrives, but I will keep my fingers crossed that AF will just stay away and you get your BFP.
> 
> AFM: My OPK was positive this morning and I'm excited because my ultrasound tomorrow. I'm hoping we either see a good follicle or that they confirm ovulation.

Thanks hun, but my bleeding has increased and it looks like AF - oh well onto November!


----------



## lysh

Skarcm- How did your appointment go?

Denyse- Sorry that AF came. :nope: 

I am currently in the 2ww portion. I am already symptom spotting, even though it is really too early for anything! haha


----------



## skarcm2010

Denyse - Sorry AF showed up again, but it sounds like this cycle went better than the last one. Maybe that is a good sign.

Lysh - at my ultrasound today they were able to see that I did ovulate. My doctor has ordered the progesterone test for CD21 to see if it was a good ovulation. So I think they are calling today ovulation day, which means tomorrow is the beginning of another TWW. I am a symptom spotter too! I can't help it. When do you think you will test?


----------



## lysh

Skarcm- Yay, so glad it was a good OV!!!!! I did all those tests once too to make sure I was OVing when I first tried TTC.

I am not sure when I will test. I have a short 2ww because of my LPD. I usually have a LP of 9 days, hence why I take the progesterone. I am 5dpo, so it will depend if I feel like I am getting AF in a few days or not. If I do not have any AF symptoms 9dpo, then I will probably test. That is when I tested with DD and I got a faint line.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Denyse - Sorry AF showed up again, but it sounds like this cycle went better than the last one. Maybe that is a good sign.
> 
> Lysh - at my ultrasound today they were able to see that I did ovulate. My doctor has ordered the progesterone test for CD21 to see if it was a good ovulation. So I think they are calling today ovulation day, which means tomorrow is the beginning of another TWW. I am a symptom spotter too! I can't help it. When do you think you will test?

Good luck hun, and glad to hear you did ovulate :)

AF is still here, but the heavy flow only started last night, so hopefully it is all gone by the weekend. We are going to give November our all, going to start :sex: as soon as the bleeding has stopped. It's so nice to see my husband so excited about this month (if we conceive we would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary). I'm trying to look on the bright side and just call this another weird cycle and look to the next to be better.


----------



## lysh

Denyse- So this has to be the lucky month then!!!!!

Today and tomorrow will be a huge indication if we succeeded this month or not...I got cramps yesterday but then they went away. If I do not get AF by tomorrow then I will test!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am feeling so much better after the appointment with my doctor. I explained everything I've been experiencing this wonky cycle, and he said it's perfectly normal after having a cyst rupture (which happened last month). He also said that everything on my ultrasound from last month was normal (except for the cysts. I just have a few more than the normal woman has). I would have had these cysts when we conceived our son, so he doesn't believe this will affect us conceiving. Of course I weigh a bit more than I did when we conceived our son, so I'm trying to eat healthier and exercise a bit more to help things out. Because I've never missed a period (which is the main cause of infertility in PCOS) he said the cysts don't really affect us trying to have a baby. So overall feeling good, and just waiting for AF to disappear!

Hope all your ladies are doing well :)


----------



## skarcm2010

DenyseGiguere said:


> I am feeling so much better after the appointment with my doctor. I explained everything I've been experiencing this wonky cycle, and he said it's perfectly normal after having a cyst rupture (which happened last month). He also said that everything on my ultrasound from last month was normal (except for the cysts. I just have a few more than the normal woman has). I would have had these cysts when we conceived our son, so he doesn't believe this will affect us conceiving. Of course I weigh a bit more than I did when we conceived our son, so I'm trying to eat healthier and exercise a bit more to help things out. Because I've never missed a period (which is the main cause of infertility in PCOS) he said the cysts don't really affect us trying to have a baby. So overall feeling good, and just waiting for AF to disappear!
> 
> Hope all your ladies are doing well :)

Denyse- that is great news! I'm glad that your doctor was able to reassure you that everything is going well. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great news denyse! So glad you are feeling positive. X

Any news lysh? Did you test? 

I'm a week away from testing! Tww goes slow doesn't it! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

AF finally made her exit yesterday, and we started bd'ing last night. Going to try and keep it up until after ovulation. We would really love to get a BFP in November, we would be due around our 7th wedding anniversary. 

How is everyone else?

Lots of :dust:


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Denyse - Glad to hear AF has left you. Good luck this cycle.

AFM: Today I am 7dpo and go for my progesterone test. I'm hoping for a good high number! This is my first cycle of Femara and I feel way different than on any of my cycles of Clomid so I just don't really have a feeling on how this cycle is going. I can't wait to start testing.


----------



## Asryellah

Hi everyone :flower: I'd like to join you guys if you will? :)

We have started ttc nr 2 since July :baby: our little boy is just 10 months but im no spring chicken anymore :haha: and with him it took 1,5 years. Several cycles of Clomifen and finally IUI did the trick! :happydance: we were unexplained so have no idea why naturally it wouldnt work :dohh:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Hi Denyse - Glad to hear AF has left you. Good luck this cycle.
> 
> AFM: Today I am 7dpo and go for my progesterone test. I'm hoping for a good high number! This is my first cycle of Femara and I feel way different than on any of my cycles of Clomid so I just don't really have a feeling on how this cycle is going. I can't wait to start testing.

Good luck hun!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Asryellah said:


> Hi everyone :flower: I'd like to join you guys if you will? :)
> 
> We have started ttc nr 2 since July :baby: our little boy is just 10 months but im no spring chicken anymore :haha: and with him it took 1,5 years. Several cycles of Clomifen and finally IUI did the trick! :happydance: we were unexplained so have no idea why naturally it wouldnt work :dohh:

Welcome :) and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome asryellah, good luck this cycle!


----------



## skarcm2010

I had my progesterone test today. The doctor called me a little while ago and said that the results came back at 0.8, no ovulation. She said she was surprised since my u/s looked like I had and that everything was good. She is wanting to give my body a few weeks for AF to arrive and if not she will give me Provera to start it and then we will do one more round of Femara before she moves me on to a specialist. I'm not sure my DH and I will go to the specialist since it will be quite expensive and we do have one child together. I'm completely crushed. On Clomid, I ovulated every time but my PCOS is so bad that the Clomid almost made me hyper stimulated, so no more Clomid for me. Now I just wait for AF to arrive and my DH and I need to have a serious conversation about how we want to go forward if the next round doesn't work.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> I had my progesterone test today. The doctor called me a little while ago and said that the results came back at 0.8, no ovulation. She said she was surprised since my u/s looked like I had and that everything was good. She is wanting to give my body a few weeks for AF to arrive and if not she will give me Provera to start it and then we will do one more round of Femara before she moves me on to a specialist. I'm not sure my DH and I will go to the specialist since it will be quite expensive and we do have one child together. I'm completely crushed. On Clomid, I ovulated every time but my PCOS is so bad that the Clomid almost made me hyper stimulated, so no more Clomid for me. Now I just wait for AF to arrive and my DH and I need to have a serious conversation about how we want to go forward if the next round doesn't work.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## lysh

MrsW- Yes, a week feels like forever when waiting to test!!!!

Denyse- This has to be the lucky cycle!!!! Good luck!!!

Skarcm- Sorry to hear you did not get good news. I am sure you are going through a ton of emotions right now. :hugs: I hope the medicine works and that you and DH do not have to make that tough decision.

Asry- Welcome! Well, hopefully it will not take as long TTC number 2! Can always hope, right??

Well ladies, AF came yesterday. I actually had some hope that maybe we got lucky the first time around! I have to take progesterone due to LPD and 9dpo came and went (BFN) 10dpo came and went (BFN) then 11dpo came and went (BFN).....then AF. The crazy thing, is that when I was ttc the first time my LP was NEVER past 9-10 (10 if I was lucky) even iwth the progesterone. I am still BFing too, so I am surprised (but glad) that my LP is longer. So, now I am waiting for it to end and then back to testing for my OV date!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

3 days after AF's departure, I started spotting pinkish :( Has anyone ever experienced this? I took an OPK, but I'm only CD10. It's negative, but looks like it might be positive in a few days.


----------



## Asryellah

Thanks for the warm welcomes Ladies :hugs: and sorry to hear bad news some of you had :nope: that damned witch!!
scarcm ..have you found out if any of the natural remedies would help you with pcos? I mean if you will not go for a specialist. Like Vitex is supposed to be natures Clomifen, I did try that but for only one cycle and it got messed up so im no position to say either way as its supposed to be used for atleast 3 months. Dunno if with pcos its helpful, but maybe you can find some success stories in the net?

I actually went to see my obgyn yesterday to get checked up and plan for a IUI for January :happydance::happydance: im exited! We dont want to wait for long this time, half a year then to the clinic! Prices are high but im from Finland and what I've chatted here it seems like they are low compared to other countries.


----------



## lysh

Denyse- I sometimes get delayed or early spotting...it is annoying. 

Asry- Good luck..it is hard waiting I am sure.....hopefully it will all work out!!!

How is everyone else?

At the tail end of AF, waiting now for OV time!


----------



## skarcm2010

Denyse: how are you doing?

lysh: I don't know what is worse, waiting to O or the TWW. Hang in there.

AFM: I had some weird cm and cramps last week and emailed my doctor to see if it was possible that I was ovulating late. She replied that she thought that was a possibility. So, now I wait to see what the heck the cycle brings me.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am doing good hun, how are you?

I took an OPK this morning and it was the pretty close to positive. Also started having a few fluttering feelings near my uterus plus been having some watery CM, so hopefully it's all a good sign! We bd'd last night, think we might give it another try tonight. Been having such a good day with my boys today. Now I'm cooking dinner then going to spend the evening watching hockey with them. Even making some blue raspberry jello for dessert :) Simple I know, but my son loves jello!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Asryellah

Im getting closer to O aswell :thumbup: havent gotten on :sex: yet, hopefully today...as its Fathers day here :flower:

Anyone soon testing? Hopefully we will get some good news soon:thumbup:


----------



## skarcm2010

How is everyone doing?

I asked my doctor if she would reorder my progesterone test since my boobs had been hurting, which usually happens after O. She ordered it, I had it done yesterday and today I got my test results back. I ovulated, woo hoo! We don't know exactly what day, but we know it happened. So now I just wait to see what this cycle brings me.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I asked my doctor if she would reorder my progesterone test since my boobs had been hurting, which usually happens after O. She ordered it, I had it done yesterday and today I got my test results back. I ovulated, woo hoo! We don't know exactly what day, but we know it happened. So now I just wait to see what this cycle brings me.

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Asryellah

Yay for ovulating :thumbup: scarcm!

I started having O pains yesterday so I guess i'll be o'ing later today tomorrow. We did:sex: yesterday befor bed, but won't be able today as OH is going out with the guys :drunk: and will be hungover tomorrow and be totally useless :devil: so I just have to hope these guys will make it to the ovulation....

Happy weekend :hug:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How's everyone doing today? Happy Friday everyone!

Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday...we got 6 good tries in this cycle, hopefully we get lucky!


----------



## Asryellah

Whats going on Ladies? Any good news?:winkwink:
Im on tww...so nothing to report


----------



## skarcm2010

Asryellah said:


> Whats going on Ladies? Any good news?:winkwink:
> Im on tww...so nothing to report

Asryellah: good luck in the TWW. 

AFM: I took a HPT on Monday and it was negative, but I don't really know when I ovulated. I am planning on taking another test tomorrow. We will just see what that brings.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Good to hear from you ladies!

I'm still in the 2ww...about 6-7 dpo. No symptoms at all. Maybe that's a blessing. No cramps really or anything I normally get. I'll probably start testing tomorrow, even though I promised myself I'd hold out until Saturday lol.


----------



## Asryellah

Oh Yay Danyse! We are almost the same dpos, im just a bit behind..
Im thinking of starting to test at dpo 10:happydance:


----------



## skarcm2010

BFN for me this morning. I wasn't as disappointed as I thought I'd be. I think it is because this whole cycle has been off and I don't know when I ovulated. Oh well, come on AF so that I can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I gave in and tested this morning, but knew it was way too early. Not discouraged at all. Starting to get some cramping, so maybe AF will be early, who knows?

Skarcm - sorry about the BFN. There's still hope until AF shows! :hugs:


----------



## skarcm2010

Denyse: let us know when you test again or if AF shows early.

AFM: AF came this evening. On to the next cycle. I am not going to take any fertility meds this time. I think my poor body needs a break from all the stimulation (my PCOS is out of control, lol). I am just going to wing it this cycle and see what happens. Plus it will make the holidays less stressful.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

skarcm2010 said:


> Denyse: let us know when you test again or if AF shows early.
> 
> AFM: AF came this evening. On to the next cycle. I am not going to take any fertility meds this time. I think my poor body needs a break from all the stimulation (my PCOS is out of control, lol). I am just going to wing it this cycle and see what happens. Plus it will make the holidays less stressful.

Sorry AF showed up :( Good luck next cycle!!

Have had cramping on and off today with some back pain, no CM at all. Only time will tell!


----------



## Asryellah

OMG Denyse :happydance: congratulations!!I just noticed your signature!!:wohoo: great news!!!
Did you have any symptoms at all?

I just tested yesterday and got an evap, took a pic of it also to my journal as I got so exited...well today :witch: came !! :brat:


----------



## skarcm2010

Denyse: That is great news!!! Congrats on the BFP!

Asryellah: Sorry about AF. 

AFM: CD6, we will just see what this cycle brings. I'm not doing any fertility meds this cycle. I wanted to give my body a break from the meds and have a less stressful holiday. We have our Thanksgiving this week.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies :)

It was very unexpected...I was having symptoms (metallic taste, nausea) but I was trying not to get my hopes up. Started spotting a little bit on Sunday so thought for sure AF was coming. I took a cheapie on Sunday afternoon which came up faint positive, but I couldn't let myself believe it. I took an FRER yesterday which came up very positive. Today it's even darker!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bfpNov25-26.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## lysh

Denyse- I know I have been quiet on the thread lately, but I happened to stop in and see you go a positive!!!! Congrats...very happy for you!!! You have worked hard for this!

Cycle #2 of trying was not successful. Onto cycle #3! AF is ending shortly and will be waiting for OV!


----------



## Asryellah

Pretty quiet in here, how is everyone?

We are supposed to go for IUI this week! Im so exited :D


----------



## skarcm2010

Asryellah: How exciting! Let us know how it goes.

AFM: I did not take any fertility meds this cycle. I just wanted to give my body a break. I did get a positive OPK last Thursday. I emailed my doctor to see if she would order a progesterone test. Her nurse ordered and had me do it yesterday, even though I think that was actually a couple of days early. Anyway, the results are back and I did ovulate on my own, so now I just wait and see what next week brings.


----------



## Asryellah

I hope this natural cycle will suprise you :dust: have you tested yet?

Im dpiui3 now and will test on Christmas Eve... :xmas10:


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Asryellah: I tested this morning and it was BFN, but I think it is probably a little to early to test. If AF is not around then I think I will test again on Thursday. It is so exciting that you get to test on Christmas Eve. A nice BFP would be a wonderful Christmas present.


----------



## Asryellah

Whats up in here? How is everyone?:hugs:

Our first IUI didnt bring BFP :nope: but now getting ready for second try :thumbup:

Hope this year brings us lots of :bfp::dust:


----------



## skarcm2010

Hi Asryellah: Sorry about the BFN. Hoping this second time works for you. 

AFM: I'm on my second natural cycle and I think I ovulated on Sunday. I'm debating on whether or not to ask my doctor for a progesterone test. I'm not really having my regular post O symptoms so I'm second guessing whether I did O or not.


----------

